# 

## adam5891

Witam wszystkich. 
Zdecydowaliśmy się na domek parterowy na podstawie projektu Szpak z MG Projekt z doklejonym garażem.
Tak projekt wygląda w oryginale:







A tak po naszych zmianach: 





Zmiany jakie wprowadziliśmy to:

- dom posadowiony będzie na płycie fundamentowej
- ściany będą z betonu komórkowego 24cm + ocieplenie 20cm
- doklejony garaż z pomieszczeniem gospodarczym
- likwidacja zadaszenia nad tarasem ( ze względu na to, że działka jest z wjazdem od południa, nie chcieliśmy dodatkowo zacieniać salonu)
- przesunięcie okna w salonie na środek ściany
- likwidacja kominów wentylacyjnych (rekuperacja)
- powiększenie małej łazienki o 30cm kosztem pomieszczenia gospodarczego
- w całym domu będzie ogrzewanie podłogowe
- ogrzewać będzie pompą ciepła z dolnym źródłem (kolektor pionowy albo poziomy)
- konstrukcję dachu będą stanowiły wiązary tak zaprojektowane, by wygospodarować jakąś powierzchnię użytkową na poddaszu

To chyba tyle, jeśli są jakieś sugestie lub pytania proszę pisać.

----------


## Łosiu

O, nowy dziennik, powodzenia w budowie i w prowadzeniu dziennika.  :smile: 
No i kolejny przekonany do wentylacji mechanicznej. Jakie przewody przewidujesz??

----------


## adam5891

Szczerze, to jeszcze nie doszedłem do tego etapu. Czekamy na PnB i jak na razie zasięgałem informacji na temat płyty fundamentowej i pompy ciepła, rekuperacje na razie trochę "olałem", że tak powiem. W tym roku planuję i tak zrobić tylko płytę a w przyszłym ściany i dach więc mam jeszcze czas, żeby się dokształcić w temacie rekuperacji.

----------


## netbet

> To chyba tyle, jeśli są jakieś.....pytania proszę pisać.


tak - są pytania...
zamierzasz stawiać SAM? czy ekipami?
jak sam - dobrze trafiłeś
jak ekipami - zły dział :Lol: 

pozdro
NETbet'samorób

----------


## adam5891

> tak - są pytania...
> zamierzasz stawiać SAM? czy ekipami?
> jak sam - dobrze trafiłeś
> jak ekipami - zły dział
> 
> pozdro
> NETbet'samorób


Płytę, ściany na pewno bez ekipy z pomocą rodzinki. Do dachu wynajmę ekipę. Wykończeniówka mam nadzieję, że w dużej mierze sam.

----------


## netbet

> Płytę, ściany na pewno bez ekipy z pomocą rodzinki. Do dachu wynajmę ekipę. Wykończeniówka mam nadzieję, że w dużej mierze sam.


...no to WITAJ W KLUBIE! :Lol:

----------


## adam5891

> ...no to WITAJ W KLUBIE!


a dzięki, dzięki...
to teraz pozostaje czekać na PnB i brać się do roboty  :smile:

----------


## gust

Ooo kolejny szpaczek. Powodzenia życzę. My na podobnym etapie. Tzn czekanie na PnB ... Będę zaglądać  :big grin:

----------


## adam5891

> Ooo kolejny szpaczek. Powodzenia życzę. My na podobnym etapie. Tzn czekanie na PnB ... Będę zaglądać


Witam. Dzięki i wzajemnie. Ja do Twojego też zaglądam  :smile: 

A tutaj dodaje jeszcze plan zagospodarowania działki:

----------


## gust

Jak tam postępy? PnB jest?  :big grin:

----------


## adam5891

> Jak tam postępy? PnB jest?


Hej, postępów brak. Urlop mi mija a tu PnB jak nie było tak nie ma. Rozpoczęcie budowy przesunięte na przyszły rok, bo w tym już nie dostanę urlopu. A jak tam u Ciebie?

----------


## gust

U nas *w końcu* coś widać. Ława fundamentowa wylana. Dziś przywieźli bloczki i po świętach murarz zacznie stawiać. Pomimo że też nie mamy urlopu i działamy weekendowo to jakoś dajemy radę. Pogoda jest póki co łaskawa wiec z odrobiną szczęścia może uda nam się jeszcze coś porobić przy fundamencie. Pozdrawiam

----------


## netbet

> .... i po świętach murarz zacznie stawiać...


..ekhm.... kto? :jaw drop: 
w dziale samorobów?

proszę zmienić ten w/w zapis na:

- i po świętach zaczniemy murować...
- i po swiętach ściany zaczną się same murować ...
- i po świętach będą drugie święta i zaczniemy murować..
- i po świętach murem staniemy za murem...

... albo na cokolwiek.... :big grin:

----------


## Tomasz Antkowiak

> ..ekhm.... kto?
> w dziale samorobów?
> 
> ... albo na cokolwiek....



no i co sie Panie czepiasz?  :smile: 

murarz zacznie stawiac... 
moim zdaniem chodzi o browary  :smile:  taki murarz to skarb...  :big grin:

----------


## gust

Panowie ja tam nie wpisuje się w żaden dział samorobów  :wink:  . Komentuję tylko adam5891 z tego względu iż budujemy ten sam projekt. Otwarcie przyznaje się że nie stawiamy sami murów. Kto to będzie dźwigał takie cieżkie bloczki?!  :big grin:  Za to całą resztę robimy sami.  :big grin:

----------


## adam5891

No my "już" dostaliśmy PnB, niestety nie obyło się bez problemów ale na szczęście dobrze się skończyło. Musimy też pozbyć się paru drzewek ale na szczęście mamy pozwolenie na wycinkę więc to już też nie jest przeszkodą. Budowę zaczniemy dopiero w maju ponieważ dopiero na maj mam urlop(oby pogoda dopisała). W naszym wypadku budowa w weekendy nie wchodzi w grę ponieważ na razie mieszkamy i pracujemy za granicą. Do wycinki drzew zatrudniłem szwagra i wujka bo musiałbym specjalnie do PL lecieć a sami zaoferowali swoją pomoc więc trzeba skorzystać. Plan na przyszły rok to minimum SSO. Gust regularnie zaglądam do Twojego dziennika i obserwuje Twoje działania  :smile:  Pozdrawiam
A tutaj dodaje zdjęcia jeszcze "dziewiczej działki":

----------


## zniwiarz01

Czy w projekcie szpak macie zbrojenie scian (pionowe słupy zbrojeń) które łączą zbrojenie fundamentów ze zbrojeniem wieńca? Znajomy który buduje parterowy domek z7 ma takie rozwiązanie, on buduje z ytonga, my naszego szpaka chcemy budować z silki. Pozdrawiam i życzę powodzenia przy budowie. Aktualnie czekamy na pozwolenie na budowę i na wiosnę ruszamy z budową.

----------


## adam5891

> Czy w projekcie szpak macie zbrojenie scian (pionowe słupy zbrojeń) które łączą zbrojenie fundamentów ze zbrojeniem wieńca? Znajomy który buduje parterowy domek z7 ma takie rozwiązanie, on buduje z ytonga, my naszego szpaka chcemy budować z silki. Pozdrawiam i życzę powodzenia przy budowie. Aktualnie czekamy na pozwolenie na budowę i na wiosnę ruszamy z budową.


W moim projekcie nie ma takich słupów i w projekcie Szpak/Bursztyn nie spotkałem się z nimi w przeglądanych dziennikach budowy. Wiem o które słupy Ci chodzi, bo tak się składa, że mój brat będzie wiosną zaczynał budowę Z7. U niego po adaptacji też tych słupów nie ma, chociaż w oryginalnym projekcie są i rzeczywiście na zdjęciach z realizacji widać, że co niektórzy je robią. Ja również pozdrawiam i życzę powodzenia.

----------


## gust

*Gratuluję PnB !!!! * 
Bardzo ładne te Twoje rejony  :big grin:  można wiedzieć gdzie stanie kolejny szpak? A cóż to za szklarnie masz w granicy? A może to Twoje ;-P ? 
Nasze minimum na przyszły rok to także sso. Wiadomo wszystko zależy od kasiorki..... 
Miło mi z powodu odwiedzin. Zapraszam ....

----------


## adam5891

> *Gratuluję PnB !!!! * 
> Bardzo ładne te Twoje rejony  można wiedzieć gdzie stanie kolejny szpak? A cóż to za szklarnie masz w granicy? A może to Twoje ;-P ? 
> Nasze minimum na przyszły rok to także sso. Wiadomo wszystko zależy od kasiorki..... 
> Miło mi z powodu odwiedzin. Zapraszam ....


Dzięki wielkie. Kolejny szpak stanie w Mosinie, okolice Poznania. Niestety to nie szklarnie tylko kurnik, nie może być zbyt pięknie  :big tongue: . No ale cóż darowanemu koniowi w zęby się nie zagląda. Na szczęście nie "czuć" zbytnio jego obecności, więc nie jest to jakiś wielki problem a po zakończeniu budowy posadzi się jakieś sosny lub coś w tym stylu na końcu działki i po paru latach zasłonią ten niezbyt miły widok.

----------


## Tomasz Antkowiak

Adam, sasiedzie, a ktory z inspektorow wydawal Ci PnB? Pani Daria czy Mosine obsluguje ktos inny? Bo jesli ona to az uwierzyc nie moge ze mogly byc jakies problemy  :smile: 

Jak byc potrzebowal jakies namiary czy ekipy to smialo pytaj. Wprawdzie u nas byly ekipy raptem 3 ale wszytskie sie ladnie spisaly wiec ich polecam  :smile:  (Ciesle, okniarze i posadzkarze).

----------


## adam5891

> Adam, sasiedzie, a ktory z inspektorow wydawal Ci PnB? Pani Daria czy Mosine obsluguje ktos inny? Bo jesli ona to az uwierzyc nie moge ze mogly byc jakies problemy  
> 
> Jak byc potrzebowal jakies namiary czy ekipy to smialo pytaj. Wprawdzie u nas byly ekipy raptem 3 ale wszytskie sie ladnie spisaly wiec ich polecam  (Ciesle, okniarze i posadzkarze).


Decyzję wydawała Pani Liliana. U nas w sumie od samego początku tzn. od podziału działki pojawiał się jeden problem droga dojazdowa. Jako, że sąsiedztwo naszej działki jest dosyć ubogie jeśli chodzi o zabudowania (jeden sąsiad 150m od nas) a dojazd do działki jest drogą gruntową, która według UM nie spełnia wymogów, chociaż ma nadaną nazwę, musieliśmy jeszcze dostarczyć papiery, że mamy dojazd do działki przez działkę teściów i ciotki. No i tak się to przeciągło jakoś.

----------


## Tomasz Antkowiak

No tak... dojazd...  :smile: 

Bloczki fundamentowe i betony bedziesz potrzebowal ?  :smile:

----------


## adam5891

> No tak... dojazd... 
> 
> Bloczki fundamentowe i betony bedziesz potrzebowal ?


Bloczków nie będę potrzebował ponieważ my będziemy robić płytę fundamentową. Beton jak najbardziej B25 jakieś 32m3 mi wychodzi ale pewnie będzie trzeba zamówić z 2m3 więcej, żeby czasem nie brakło. A ty skąd brałeś beton i w jakiej cenie? I ile płaciłeś za pompę?

----------


## Tomasz Antkowiak

Bralem beton z Pajo w Luboniu. Po szczegoly zapraszam na priv  :wink:

----------


## gradieszko

naprawdę zacne projekty. może podrzucicie projekt domu parterowego 4 pokojowego a na poddaszu 3 pokoje czekam na propozycję. Niedługo zacznie się budowa  :wink:

----------


## adam5891

> naprawdę zacne projekty. może podrzucicie projekt domu parterowego 4 pokojowego a na poddaszu 3 pokoje czekam na propozycję. Niedługo zacznie się budowa


Nie wiem czy dobrze rozumiem ale chodzi o to żeby w sumie były 4 pokoje z czego 3 na poddaszu? Mnie się podobał bardzo Madryt z pracowni Lipińscy ale za drogi w budowie jak dla mnie.

----------


## [email protected]

> Bloczków nie będę potrzebował ponieważ my będziemy robić płytę fundamentową. Beton jak najbardziej B25 jakieś 32m3 mi wychodzi ale pewnie będzie trzeba zamówić z 2m3 więcej, żeby czasem nie brakło. A ty skąd brałeś beton i w jakiej cenie? I ile płaciłeś za pompę?


Wystarczy bardzo dobrze i szczegółowo policzyć.U mnie na płytę tak wyliczyłem że betonu zostało tylko w koszu - czyli jakieś 2-3 taczki

----------


## adam5891

> Wystarczy bardzo dobrze i szczegółowo policzyć.U mnie na płytę tak wyliczyłem że betonu zostało tylko w koszu - czyli jakieś 2-3 taczki


Wyliczenia wyliczeniami ale ile w betoniarni albo po drodze na budowę "wyparuje" tego betonu to już inna sprawa  :big tongue:

----------


## adam5891

Witam po długiej przerwie. Sezon budowlany pomału rusza więc czas coś naskrobać w tym na razie dość ubogim dzienniku  :smile:  Przez okres zimowy udało nam się usunąć drzewka, które rosły na działce



Tutaj widać jeszcze korzenie ale na dzień dzisiejszy są już wyrwane i teren jest wyrównany. 
Za 5 tygodni ruszamy z budową.
Pomału zamawiamy materiał i już nie umiemy się doczekać startu. 
Mamy już XPS`a, którego zamówiliśmy jeszcze w zeszłym roku, zamówiliśmy bloczki Solbet na ściany nośne i działówki, folie budowlaną. W przyszłym tygodniu zamówię stal zbrojeniową, strzemiona, dystanse i pospółkę na podbudowę płyty.
 Muszę też zorganizować agregat prądotwórczy, bo do sąsiada daleko i nie będzie od kogo prądu pożyczyć. Mam na oku diesla jednofazowego z ATS, którego mam w planie wpiąć w instalację po zakończeniu budowy. W razie braku prądu coś tam w domu będzie działało. 
A więc odliczamy czas do budowy  :big grin:

----------


## Jukata

Witam wszystkich :smile: 
w przyszłym tygodniu, jak tylko pogoda pozwoli startujemy ze Szpaczkiem w podkarpackim - też, jak i inni nie mogę się doczekać, choć obaw też pełno jest.  Ale, jak nie spróbuję to nie zobaczę :smile: 
W najbliższych dniach założę dziennik tak jak należy, mam nadzieję, że z Wasza pomocą niedługo Szpaczek pod lasem będzie się pięknie prezentował
Pozdrawiam wszystkich forumowiczów!

----------


## adam5891

Witaj Jukata.
Fajnie, że ktoś rusza równolegle z nami. Będziemy mogli się powymieniać doświadczeniami lub podpytać w razie jakich wątpliwości. Jak założysz dziennik to podeślij link chętnie będę zaglądał. 
Pozdrawiam

----------


## DrKubus

Też się przywitam, cieszę się że kolejny samorób z wlkp. jak dobrze pójdzie będziemy w podobnym czasie się budować, co prawda ja z drugiej strony Poznania, ale zaglądać "przynajmniej" do dziennika będę  :smile:

----------


## Ahya

Kolejny samorobny płyciarz - super, będe podglądać, tym bardziej że ja juz jestem po płycie, a ściany zaczynaja iśc do góry. Powodzenia  :smile:

----------


## adam5891

Hej Ahya, witam również, jutro będę miał chwilę czasu to ogarnę Twój dziennik i na pewno będę śledził na bieżąco. Powodzenia.

----------


## gust

Witam, 
Co do wiązarów, firmy mają takie rozbieżności co do wyceny, że aż w szoku byłam. Najdroższą wycenę jaką dostaliśmy to była wycena na kwotę 25 tys brutto ! Hatek spisał się najlepiej, kontakt rewelacyjny. I cena najatrakcyjniejsza  :wink:  Opinii  negatywnych w internecie nie znaleziono  :wink:  
Pozdrawiam i czekam na nowe wpisy.

----------


## adam5891

Witaj Gust. No ja wysłałem do Hatka w zeszłym tygodniu maila z prośbą o wycenę i na razie czekam. Mam nadzieję, że po Świętach się odezwą. Pozdrawiam.

No i dostałem wycenę z Hatka. Jak to mówią szału nie ma szczerze powiedziawszy. Za kompleksową usługę życzą sobie 25 000 zł netto i nie uwzględnili w wycenie daszku nad wejściem. Jak na razie na pierwszym miejscu jest firma Filar z Inowrocławia.

----------


## gust

Hmm... Nam wycenili na 11 400 netto + 8% VAT. Tylko u Ciebie doszedł jeszcze dach nad garażem. Ale faktycznie coś sporo wyszło. Co rozumiesz przez usługę kompleksową? Co do daszku właśnie jestem na etapie negocjacji.  :smile:

----------


## adam5891

Poprzez kompleksową usługę rozumiem wyprodukowanie wiązarów, transport na budowę i montaż. Same wiązary wycenili na 16 000 zł reszta to montaż i transport. Jak na razie najdroższa oferta jaką dostałem.

----------


## gust

Do kompleksowej usługi dodała bym jeszcze stężenia i okucia. Ważne też jakie mocowanie do wieńca proponują  firmy... na murłacie, kotwy chemiczne, rozporowe?

----------


## adam5891

Inter Lers i Filar montują na kotwy chemiczne do wieńca, a co chodzi z tymi okuciami? Na co zwracać uwagę? Aha we wszystkich wycenach prosiłem o osiowy odstęp między wiązarami nie większy niż 90cm, gdzieś przeczytałem że trzeba zwracać na to uwagę. Za 2 tygodnie startujemy z płytą, w czerwcu ściany i wieniec. Myślę, że po zalaniu wieńca będę się bawił w zamawianie wiązarów i wtedy będzie więcej konkretów.

----------


## gust

Chodzi o płytki łączące krokwie. Wiesz... z doświadczenia wiem, że trzeba zwracać uwagę na wszystko , żeby potem nie okazało się, że w cenie nie jest zawarte to czy tamto  :wink:  Choćby czy robią też wiatrownice i wysuwnice. Gdzieś na forum widziałam, że inwestorowi zamontowali tylko krokwie a resztę tzn wiatrownice i daszki nad wejściem i tarasem robili już osobno cieśle.  :Confused: 
To czekam na zdjęcia z wylewania płyty !  
My na 19.05 mamy umówioną ekipę na ściany i wieniec, także będziemy równo z robotą . Pozdrawiam.

----------


## artix1

> No i dostałem wycenę z Hatka. Jak to mówią szału nie ma szczerze powiedziawszy. Za kompleksową usługę życzą sobie 25 000 zł netto i nie uwzględnili w wycenie daszku nad wejściem. Jak na razie na pierwszym miejscu jest firma Filar z Inowrocławia.


  Witaj, za mój spory 250m2 (garaż jest poszeżony o 80cm) dach Filar skasował 21400zł o ile dobrze pamiętam. W cenie była kompletna konstrukcja  z montażem, stężenia są drewniane co mnie bardzo cieszyło, dach jest bardzo sztywny (stężenia stalowe w przeciwieństwie do drewnianych spinają wiązary tylko w jedną stronę), drewno suszone, strugane i dodatkowo impregnowane. Wiązary mocowane są do wieńca kotwami chemicznymi bez murłaty. Największy rozstaw osiowy 94cm (są różne z uwagi na oryginalny sufit nad salonem). Deski podrynnowe po krótkich negocjacjach dostałem gratis  :tongue: . Ogólnie bardzo pozytywny kontakt z biurem, reagują na wszystkie sugestie inwestora (małe spięcie przy montażu zadaszeń tarasu i przejścia do garażu (załamania, ekipa połączyła gwoździami, a nie śrubami. Wszystko oczywiście poprawili). Innych problemów nie zanotowałem  :no: . Powodzenia!

----------


## adam5891

Witaj artix1, dostałem właśnie od Ciebie jakiś czas temu namiar na Filara i zrobili mi wycenę. Jak na razie są na miejscu pierwszym ale z dachem mam jeszcze trochę czasu. Na razie do piątku muszę się jeszcze przebujać w pracy i w piątek ruszam w kierunku PL. Od niedzieli zaczynamy płytę fundamentową więc powinno być trochę więcej zdjęć w dzienniku no i w reszcie zacznie się coś dziać. Już nie umiemy się doczekać chociaż nie powiem, że mam pewne obawy czy aby na pewno wszystko załatwione. Pozdrowienia

----------


## artix1

Cholerka zapomniałem już, że dawałem Tobie namiary.  No fajnie, że już zaczynasz batalię z budową domu. Obawy każdy ma przed, w trakcie i po całej zabawie. Cały ten bałagan od samego początku zaczyna człowieka coraz bardziej wciągać i po jakimś czasie zaczyna nawet sprawiać człowiekowi niezłą frajdę. Spoko luzik :big grin: .  Będę podglądał i jakby coś złego się działo, nie omieszkam się trochę pomądrować  :tongue: . Powodzenia!

----------


## adam5891

Podglądaj ile Ci się żywnie podoba. Mądrować też się możesz jeśli tylko zauważysz coś nie tak. Wszystkie wskazówki i sugestie mile widziane  :smile:

----------


## adam5891

Witajcie. Przez ostatnie dwa tygodnie zasuwałem na budowie i w końcu widać, że coś tam powstanie  :smile: 
Na początek został ściągnięty humus i geodeta wytyczył budynek.





I już pojawił się pierwszy problem. Trochę z mojej winy, trochę z winy geodety, który najpierw wytyczył budynek a później zapytał na jakim poziomie będzie punkt 0. Po zebraniu humusu najpierw powinien być nawieziony piasek/pospółka i zagęszczony a dopiero później geodeta powinien wytyczyć budynek. Niestety tak to jest jak buduję się na odległość i na wszystko jest ograniczony czas. U nas było odwrotnie. Ściągnięcie humusu, wytyczenie budynku i dopiero przygotowanie podbudowy pod płytę.

----------


## adam5891

W niedzielę w sumie lekki dzień zagęścić wykop i czekać na poniedziałek na pospółkę i koparkę. Na zdjęciu szwagier w akcji.



Poniedziałek 8:00 zaczęli zwozić pospółkę. Niestety zadzwonił koparkowy i podobno mu się sprzęt rozkraczył. Parę telefonów i udało się ogarnąć inny sprzęt ale dopiero na 17:00. Nie dało mi to spokoju. Łopaty w ręce i jazda z rozsypywaniem. Jak się później okazało gra nie warta świeczki. Zmachaliśmy się strasznie a i tak nie skończyliśmy. Rozsypaliśmy może 1/2 piachu. Przyjechała koparka i dokończyła dzieła w około godzinę. 



inwestorka z wujkiem w akcji



dzieło naszych rąk



a to dzieło koparki


cdn.

----------


## adam5891

No to jedziemy dalej z relacją.
Wtorek rano. Zacząłem od zagęszczenia podbudowy zagęszczarką 400kg. W sumie całość zagęściłem chyba z 7 lub 8 razy. Wcześniej koparkowy dość dokładnie pojeździł po tym co nawiózł i wyrównał tak +/-. Pręta fi 10 nie dało się wbić rękami głębiej niż na 3-4cm. Próbowałem go wbić młotkiem ale dość opornie to szło więc mam nadzieję, że jest dobrze. 



inwestorka też chciała sobie pojeździć 



Następnie wypoziomowaliśmy rury i zaczęliśmy równać podbudowę. Robiliśmy to wg poziomicy. Lepiej było by wypoziomować je do ławic naniesionych przez geodetę ponieważ poziomica nie jest tak dokładna i na 10 m robi się 2-3 cm różnicy.







W środę skończyliśmy równanie podbudowy.

----------


## adam5891

W czwartek rano miała się pojawić ekipa od kanalizacji. Po paru telefonach pojawiła się ale dopiero w południe. Podobno im się auto popsuło. Walczyli z tą kanalizacją do godz. 17 lub 18. W każdym bądź razie dobrze, że zleciłem to ekipie, bo sam chyba bym rozkładał to jeszcze dłużej. Rano przywieźli nam stal zbrojeniową. Żeby nie tracić czasu zabraliśmy się za poskręcanie koszy oraz pocięliśmy pręty na wymiar, żeby układanie siatki poszło dość sprawnie. 











Na tym zakończyliśmy czwartek. A raczej czwartek się dość szybko zakończył.

----------


## adam5891

W piątek zaczęliśmy układać szalunek tracony z Termoorganiki Termonium Fundament 10cm na suchej zaprawie. Najpierw wyprowadziliśmy rogi do ławic naniesionych przez geodetę, sprawdziliśmy je poziomicą wodną i było ok więc zaczęliśmy układać resztę, straszna robota już nie wiem co gorsze równanie piachu czy układanie tego szalunku. 











Zaczęliśmy także układanie xps`a



I to by było tyle jeśli chodzi o piątek.

cdn.

----------


## adam5891

No i czas na sobotę. Jedziemy dalej z XPS`em.





Niedziela i dalej ten cholerny XPS. Strasznie się równało podbudowę pod niego. Najpierw padało, później słońce i zrobił się jak kamień. Ale na szczęście się udało to skończyć.





Udało się nam nawet rozłożyć folię, i zacząć zbroić płytę.

----------


## adam5891

Poniedziałek zbrojenia ciąg dalszy...
Skręcanie siatki szło nawet dość dobrze do momentu dojścia do garażu, gdzie pręty siatki domu i garażu zaczęły się krzyżować. W oczach zaczęło się mienić i prace niestety trochę zwolniły ale udało się skończyć całą dolną siatkę.









Z takim stanem zakończyliśmy poniedziałek.

----------


## Tomasz Antkowiak

Adamie, sasiedzie, cos sie ze zdjeciami popierdolilo, bo nie widac  :smile:

----------


## adam5891

Kurde ciekawe bo u mnie wszystkie normalnie widać. Sprawdzałem też przez telefon i na telefonie też mi się normalnie wyświetlają. O co kaman ????

A może ktoś jeszcze tu zagląda i da znać czy wszystkie zdjęcia się ładują???

----------


## Tomasz Antkowiak

Nie mam bladego pojecia, ale faktycznie na telefonie cos sie laduje, wiec chyba cos u mnie nie chula  :smile:

----------


## adam5891

Tomasz to chyba jednak coś u Ciebie bo brachol sprawdzał i jemu też się normalnie ładują  :big tongue:

----------


## aiki

Zdj są.

----------


## adam5891

We wtorek zaczęliśmy układanie górnej siatki. Tym razem od strony garażu, żeby najpierw przebrnąć przez tą gorszą robotę a tą łatwiejszą zostawić sobie na koniec dnia. A więc dystanse między dolne a górne zbrojenie i jazda z robotą.









We wtorek nie dokończyliśmy zbrojenia ponieważ upał dawał się we znaki, brakło 4 prętów by dokończyć górną siatkę na garażu (nie chciało mi się specjalnie targać agregatu) i paru krótkich prętów na domu. Czas już nas tak nie gonił, bo beton zamówiony był na czwartek rano. Poza tym pojawił się mój bardzo dobry kolega i chcieliśmy trochę posiedzieć i pogadać. A więc wieczór minął w fajnej atmosferze przy ognisku i piwie.

W środę ciąg dalszy walki ale to już w sumie kosmetyka. Dokończenie zbrojenia, zrobienie opaski z XPS`a i obsypanie całości by się nie rozlazło podczas zalewania.







Tak skończyliśmy pracę przy płycie. Przyjechał kierownik budowy, odebrał zbrojenia (bez zastrzeżeń) czyli w czwartek mogliśmy zalewać

----------


## adam5891

No i nadszedł czwartek (22.05.2014) i czas na zalanie tej foremki. Tyle pracy a i tak zniknie to w betonie. No ale o 8:30 podjechała pompo gruszka i pierwsza grucha. Jak to określił mój szwagier widział strach w moich oczach  :smile: . 















Cała akcja zalewania trwała może z 1,5-2h plus polanie wszystkiego takim specjalnym mleczkiem, a po wyschnięciu tego mleczka polewanie wodą ponieważ pogoda nie była łaskawa i było coś koło 30 C. Betonu udało mi się zamówić na styk chociaż nie powiem pod koniec był lekki stres czy na pewno starczy. 
Teraz płytka sobie spokojnie (mam przynajmniej taką nadzieję) dojrzewa i od 21 czerwca ruszamy ze ścianami.

----------


## aiki

a czy to mleczko to nie była folia w płynie i wówczas nie potrzeba polewać wodą?

----------


## adam5891

Tak, to była folia w płynie i tak twierdzili w lafarge, że nie trzeba polewać i wszystko będzie ok. Natomiast kierownik budowy stwierdził, że mam poczekać aż ta folia zaschnie i zacząć płytę polewać wodą ponieważ jest za gorąco (było koło 28C) i za szybko zacznie wiązać. I być tu chłopie mądry :big tongue:  Jedni tak drudzy tak. Polewałem ją przez pierwsze 3 dni i nie było żadnych pęknięć czy zarysowań. Teraz jak to wygląda to nie wiem, bo nie jestem na miejscu. Mam nadzieję, że będzie ok i padający deszcz trochę jej pomoże.

----------


## aiki

Jak poczekałeś aż folia zaschnie to ok. Polewanie później to już chyba tylko w celu chłodzenia betonu.

----------


## gust

Ładnie to wygląda. WIdzę że z płytą też niemało roboty. A już myślałam że tylko my się tak natyraliśmy przy funamdencie  :wink:  
Jak tam Twój betonik? Nie popękał? Nam odrobinę popękał ale przy takiej powierzchni to raczej normalne. 
Z tą kanalizacją to nie taka straszna sprawa jak się wydaje. Ale polecam sprawdzić czy na pewno dobrze wymierzyli panowie miejsca w których wystają rury.

----------


## adam5891

No trochę się trzeba było przy niej napocić  :smile: . Jak ten beton teraz wygląda to niestety nie wiem, bo nie ma mnie na miejscu. Przez pierwsze 3 dni po zalaniu nic się nie działo i tylko w miejscach gdzie chodziłem a beton był jeszcze plastyczny pojawiły się minimalne pajęczynki. Kanalizację po ułożeniu przemierzyłem i powinno być wszystko ok ale tak na pewno dowiem się tego jak będziemy stawiali działówki. 

Widziałem, że u Ciebie już ściany i wieniec więc zapytam się ile Ci poszło Solbetu na ściany nośne?? Na jaką wysokość nad gotową podłogę masz okna??

----------


## gust

Nam dopiero po tygodniu powychodziły spękania. Ale dojdzie jeszcze styro i kolejna wylewka i będzie OK.
Co do solbetu to zamówiliśmy 912 szt. Nie mamy jeszcze wymurowanych szczytów więc obecnie stoją jeszcze 4 palety nieruszane. 
Na działówki zamówiliśmy 576 szt. i nam zabrakło na jedną całą warstwę w domu. Źle policzyliśmy. Nie wzięliśmy pod uwagę tego że przecież działówki są stawiane na chudziaku a nie na wysokości bloczka fundamentowego  :wink:  Ale nie ma problemu murarze i tak jeszcze przyjadą kończyć szczyty to i dokończą działówki.  
Wygląda to tak, że od bloczka (czyt. gotowej podłogi) do okien jest 90 cm. Od bloczka do wieńca 240 , z wieńcem 264. Okno tuż pod wieńcem 150x150. 
Dom wyszedł odrobinę większy w środku ze względu na to, że w projekcie jest z cegły max która ma szer. 29 cm . A solbet 24 :]  (na każdej ścianie nośnej od środka zyskaliśmy ok. 2,5 cm  :wink:  )
Okno w pom. gosp zostało jak w oryginale.  A łazienkowe daliśmy 60x90 na 24 cm od wieńca.
Zastanawialiśmy się też czy wogóle nie dać niższych okien niższych 130x150 wtedy parapety były by jeszcze wyżej. Bardzo nie podobają nam się te okna na wysokości 85cm (szczególnie w kuchni- na wysokości z blatami). Ale ostatecznie nie chcieliśmy juz tak mieszać i zostało jak jest.

----------


## adam5891

No to jak Tobie wyszły pęknięcia po tygodniu to do 21 czerwca muszę jeszcze trochę pożyć w stresie i dopiero wtedy zobaczę czy coś się nie porysowało. No ja też zamówiłem 912 szt z tym, że ja nie mam murowanych szczytów ale dochodzi mi garaż do wymurowania. Wychodzi, że okna masz na takiej wysokości jak ja. Też się zastanawiałem nad pomniejszeniem okna ale tylko w kuchni (mój brat tak ma i nie wygląda to źle). Chociaż z drugiej strony widziałem u Artix 1, że on ma parapet w kuchni równo z blatem i też to fajnie wygląda więc  sprawa zostaje otwarta.

----------


## gust

To masz jeszcze czas do przemyślenia. My  zamówiliśmy już więźbę. Trochę trzeba na nią poczekać. Koniec czerwca początek lipca ma być montaż.  :tongue:  Dajesz blachę na dach? A co pod nią? Deskowanie , osb, czy tylko folia i wełna?

----------


## adam5891

Ja to więźbę będę zamawiał dopiero jak zaleje wieniec. W sumie dach to już ostatni etap w tym roku więc nawet z tą więźbą mi się już nie będzie tak spieszyć. Byle zdążyć przed zimą. Dach będzie deskowany i pokryty papą i tak przeczeka do następnego roku. Do celowo na dachu będzie dachówka cementowa.

----------


## gust

No dokładnie. My też zamówiliśmy więźbę po zalaniu wieńca. Cel mamy podobny na ten rok. Oby pokryć chałupkę.  :roll eyes:  
Powodzenia w dalszych pracach.  :wink:

----------


## jask

> Witam wszystkich. 
> Zdecydowaliśmy się na domek parterowy na podstawie projektu Szpak z MG Projekt z doklejonym garażem.


Wcześniej myślałem o poddaszu użytkowym, 
ale projekt Szpak coraz bardziej mi się podoba  :smile: 

Dodatkowo koszty budowy będą pewnie sporo niższe

----------


## adam5891

Hej jask. U nas też ta myśl ewoluowała. Pierwszym projektem jaki wybraliśmy był Z1, później ze względu na to, że mamy działkę z wjazdem od południa szukaliśmy też takiego projektu. Niestety oferta jest uboga a jedynym, który nam się podobał był Madryt od Lipińskich. Niestety odpadł w przedbiegach kiedy przeczytałem o kosztach budowy. I wtedy po rozmowach i przeczytaniu paru wypowiedzi gdzieś na forum zdecydowaliśmy się na parterowy domek i tak padło na Szpaka, którego podesłał nam brat. Uznaliśmy, że olewamy trochę strony świata i budujemy Szpaka  :big tongue: .  Chociaż mnie podoba się również Z41.

----------


## adam5891

*Płyta fundamentowa - zestawienie materiałów.*
1. XPS gr. 10cm 19m3 - 63 paczki
2. EPS gr. 10cm 2,7m3 - 9paczek
3. Dystanse do zbrojenia:
    a) listwa betonowa 20mmx1000mm - 250szt., zamówiłem za dużo i około 1/3 została, wykorzystam do wieńca.
    b) dystans stalowy do górnego zbrojenia 110mm - 100szt, około 50szt nie wykorzystałem więc jak ktoś jest chętny to odsprzedam 
4. Stal zbrojeniowa:
    a) drut wiązałkowy 1,2mm 30kg (zostało ok. 7-8kg wykorzystam do powiązania koszy wieńca)
    b) pręt gładki fi 5,5mm 131kg (strzemiona koszy płyty i wieńca)
    c) pręt żebrowany fi 12mm 4040kg (zbrojenie płyty i wieńca)
    d) pręt żebrowany fi 8mm 20kg (zbrojenie ścian pod oknami)
5. Pospółka 160 ton
6. Cement 75kg
7. Beton B30 - 32m3
8. Folia budowlana 0,5mm 2 rolki (300m2), oczywiście całości nie zużyłem i dość sporo jej zostało ale jedna na pewno była by za mało
9. Klej do styropianu (piana) 2 puszki
10. Taśma do klejenia foli 2 rolki 
11. Rury kanalizacyjne fi 160 3 szt. (musiałem sam wykonać osłony w miejscach przejść kanalizacji przez płytę)
12. Koparka około 5-6 godzin (ściągnięcie humusu, zasypanie wykopu pospółką)
13. Zagęszczarka 3-4 doby (zagęszczenie wykopu, zagęszczenie pospółki)
14. Kanalizacja - zleciłem zrobienie kanalizacji firmie, więc niestety nie wiem ile poszło poszczególnych rur, kolanek i peszli.

*Koszt wykonania tej płyty fundamentowej to: 44074,74zł*

----------


## netbet

> *Płyta fundamentowa - zestawienie materiałów.*
> .


... a teraz napisz ile to wszystko kosztowało... będziemy mieli porównanie do "tradycji"...

pozdro
NETbet

p.s.

bardzo dobro robota.... bardzo...

----------


## adam5891

Dzięki NETbet. Koszt wykonania płyty dodałem do zestawienia materiałów. Dodam tylko, że można by urwać jeszcze trochę z tej kwoty ponieważ w projekcie jest beton B25. Ja zamówiłem beton B30 agilla samozagęszczalny z Lafarge. No i tak jak w zestawieniu jest napisane w koszcie tej płyty jest również uwzględniona stal na zbrojenie wieńca. 
pozdro

----------


## aiki

A to ja zostanę przy moich ławach i bloczkach na fundament.

----------


## T0MII

> A to ja zostanę przy moich ławach i bloczkach na fundament.


Dolicz sobie solidną izolacje poziomą z papy, izolację termiczną i wylewkę i dopiero można porównywać. W sumie wypadało by co najmniej doliczyć jeszcze IZOMUR. 

Kiedyś bardziej sceptycznie podchodziłem do płyty, dziś uważam że koszt może wyjść podobny.

----------


## aiki

jak 20 porównać z 44. doliczyłem i papę i izolację na chudym.

----------


## adam5891

aiki nie będę się upierał, że płyta wychodzi taniej czy tam na poziomie kosztu ław, bo nie wychodzi ale tak z ciekawości to ile m2 masz tego fundamentu i co miałeś zrobione za te 20 tyś zł ???

----------


## aiki

Właśnie na wymiary twojego domku nie spojrzałem. u mnie ok 8 x 10 m plus dwie ściany nośne środkiem.
Za 15 tyś w sumie to stan powiedzmy zero (czyli zalany chudziak) ławy 60 x 50, fundament z bloczków, izolacja przeciwwilgociowa i ocieplony fundament, zasypanie piaskiem ułożenie kanalizacji pod chudym i wylanie chudego. Na izolację na chudym policzyłem 5 tyś choć pewnie to za dużo.
Ja też się nie upieram - chciałem tylko powiedzieć ile mnie wyszło "0". Szanuje wybory innych i być może gdybym budował jeszcze raz też wybrałbym płytę.

----------


## T0MII

aiki różne "zera" i różne płyty, ale z budowy domu rodziców z tego roku (dom o wymiarach 14 x 9 m) mi wychodzi

- dno ław wysypane chudym (jakieś 4m3 po 200 zl metr) = 800 zł
- zbrojenie (na ławy + wieniec ścian fundamentowych mi poszło 800 kg, u rodziców jakieś 600 kg) liczymy 0,7 * 2800 = 1960 zł
- zalanie ław (u rodziców poszło 16 metrów) 16 * 210 = 3710 (bo jeszcze pompa 350 zł)
- bloczki betonowe 800 sztuk = 800 * 2,2 = 1760 zł
- cement do murowania chyba jakieś 600 kg  = 250 zł
- piasek do murowania (nie wiem był z mojej budowy) liczymy 200 zł
- folia izolacyjna na ławę o grubości 1mm + od razu folia pod ściany (licze folie pod ściany bo trzeba przykryć papę żeby nie pochlapali zaprawą, bo potem się nic nie przyklei do papy) - z 360 zł
- szpilki, nakrętki, podkładki i deski na szalowanie wieńca myślę że spokojnie 400 zł
- zalanie wieńca (sam beton bo zbrojenie liczyliśmy wcześniej) 1200 zł
- zasyp i koparka do zasypywania - 4600 zł
- chudziak grubości 10 cm - 3200 zł
- no zapomniał bym - instalacje czyli kanaliza, PE do wody, bednarka do uziomu + arot do wlz za wszystko trzeba liczyć jakieś 800 a może nawet 1000 zł
- teraz mamy IZOMUR z tego co pamiętam 3,5 kzł
- papa na osnowie poliestrowej SBS 11,5 zł m2 = 11,5 * 14*9 = 1450 zł (pod same ściany na ta pape wydałem jakies 600 zł)
- styropian 20 cm = 0,2*10*9 * 170 (licze 10 a nie 14 bo bod garażem nie ma izolacji termicznej) = 3050 zł
- izolacja fundamentu na zewnątrz XPS 10 cm - 2000 zł
- wylewki (nie mam pojęcia ile mogą kosztować zakładam sam materiał bez robocizny tak jak chudy beton) 3200 zł

Razem 32 640 zł
Myślę że to dopiero można porównywać ze stanem płyty. Oczywiście można taniej ale chodziło mi o wycenę rozwiązania które nie będzie odbiegało swoimi właściwościami (termicznymi) od płyty. Liczone na podstawie doświadczeń empirycznych. Nie liczyłem pracy koparki przy zdejmowaniu humusu (liczmy te 500 zł). No i robocizny ekipy i hydraulika.

----------


## adam5891

Aiki, z tego co napisałeś to moja płyta jest prawie raz większa niż Twój fundament więc to też ma wpływ na koszt samej płyty. Może Gust się pochwali ile ją wyszedł fundament pod dom i garaż to będziemy mogli porównać mniej więcej koszt między płytą a fundamentem. No i druga sprawa porównując koszt fundamentu i mojej płyty nie doliczajcie ocieplenia podłogi, ja jeszcze będę ocieplał podłogę 10cm styropianu i na to przyjdzie podłogówka i ostateczna wylewka.

----------


## gust

Adam my nie robiliśmy jeszcze ocieplenia podłogi także faktycznie można tutaj porównać koszt. Ale zaznaczę na początek że wszystkie prace przy fundamencie oprócz stawiania bloczków przez murarza wykonywaliśmy sami. Także trochę odeszło nam za robozicnę : kopanie rowków na ławę fundamentową, robienie zbrojenia, ocieplanie fundamentu styropianem z zew i wew. , rozkładanie rur kanalizacyjnych, wylewanie chudziaka itp.
Ponadto nie mamy jeszcze wylewki w garażu ale to można pominąć - nieduże koszta.
*A ZATEM nasz STAN 0:*
bloczki findamentowe 3250
beton b20 12 mszesc 3300
zbrojenie 700
lepik 254
folia kubelkowa 200
koparka 150
syropian 1200
7 wywrotek piachu + koparka 2100
zageszczarka 100
beton wylewka chudziak 2300
rury kanalizacyjne 522
folia izolacja 300
cement 312
piach 250
robocizna 4400 + 260
lepik + papa 189
dysperbit 160
*19 947 zł*
Ps. mogliśmy zapomnieć dopisać jakiejś drobnostki ale to w granicach kilkuset zł. (plastyfikator do zaprawy, jakaś rurka do GWC) Ogólnie można powiedzieć że w zaokrągleniu wyszło 20 tys.

----------


## gust

PS. Stan aktualny jaki posiadamy- SSO z więźbą ale bez pokrycia ( bez łat kontrłat , folii i blachy) - *66 300 zł*

----------


## adam5891

Hej a więc w ostatnim tygodniu pociągnęliśmy ściany i zalaliśmy wieniec.
W niedzielę (22.06) zaczęliśmy murowanie pierwszej warstwy.






Pierwszą warstwę układaliśmy w dwójkę ja i wujek. W poniedziałek dołączył do nas kolega i zaczęło to wyglądać o niebo lepiej.







Na takim etapie byliśmy w poniedziałek wieczorem

----------


## Przemek Kardyś

Lubię to! Albo po polsku - podoba mi się!

Płyta fajna sprawa i bardzo żałuję, że nie robię. Życie!
Ściany masz z Solbetu jak ja - tylko ja sam ciągnę i nie mam czasu na dokładności. Poza tym mam na spoiny pionowe, to wychodzi gorzej. Tyle okoliczności łagodzące - mam paskudnie i podziwiam jak u kogoś jest równo, ale przyjdzie tynk i wyrówna.

Róbta tak dalej, to się wprowadzita przed Sylwestrem. Powodzenia!

----------


## adam5891

Hej Przemek. Nie ma co żałować z tą płytą parę groszy w kieszeni zostało. Ja jak czytam o koszcie fundamentu Gust to się trochę ciśnienie dźwiga no ale teraz jak to się mówi już po ptokach i trzeba lecieć dalej z budową. Ten Solbet na P+W też nie jest idealnie równy chociaż bardzo się staraliśmy ale tak jak mówisz tynk wszystko przykryje :big tongue:  Przed sylwestrem się nie przeprowadzimy a przynajmniej nie tego rocznym bo w tym roku jeszcze tylko dach i na tym stop niestety.

----------


## adam5891

Dobra lecimy dalej z relacją.
We wtorek pociągnęliśmy ściany garażu do poziomu, na jakim były ściany domu i ruszyliśmy dalej z domem. Niestety zdjęć z tego dnia nie wiele ponieważ po południu przyszły deszcze i burza i w pośpiechu się zawijaliśmy z budowy.





I inwestorka szykująca zbrojenie na wieniec.



W środę dokończyliśmy ścianę z dużym oknem i lecieliśmy ze ściana od ogrodu i ścianą domu i garażu. Ze ścianą było trochę zabawy bo trzeba było docinać pustaki co warstwa za to ściana między domem a garażem poszło migiem w sumie.

----------


## adam5891

W czwartek dokończyliśmy frontową ścianę domu i ściany garażu.



I ostatni pustak na ściany nośne  :smile: 



A tutaj dom w całej okazałości już na "gotowo":

----------


## adam5891

No i od piątku ostatni etap szalowanie wieńca. Myślałem, że lepiej to pójdzie ale zabawy z tym ustrojstwem co nie miara. Nie ma zdjęć dzień po dniu bo już mnie czas cholernie gonił bo w niedzielę w nocy musiałem już być w pracy no ale się nie udało i w pracy dopiero byłem we wtorek rano. Z samym szalunkiem i zbrojeniem walczyliśmy cały piątek, sobotę i niedzielę.







W poniedziałek przyszedł czas na zalanie wieńca i fundamentu pod słupy przed wejściem do domu.





Przy zalewaniu niestety rozszedł nam się szalunek na nadprożu garażu na szczęście udało się opanować sytuację, chociaż pewnie będzie trochę szerszy ale jakoś sobie z tym poradzimy. 

Od wtorku wujek z kolegą walczą ze ściankami działowymi i słupami przed wejściem do domu. Obiecali, że wyślą zdjęcia jak nie to następne zdjęcia dopiero we wrześniu jak inwestorka poleci do PL na montaż dachu.

Zamówiliśmy już wiązary dachowe wraz z obiciem połaci płytami MFP i położeniem papy. Wstępny termin montażu 8 wrzesień.

----------


## gust

Brawo brawo! , widzę że się dzieje! Ładnie Wam dom rośnie. Masz rację trzeba teraz na przód myśleć i szukać różnych rozwiązań. Czekam na kolejne zdjęcia  :wink:

----------


## adam5891

Dzięki Gust. Ja tam do Ciebie też zaglądam i Wy też nie zwalniacie tempa. Cały czas krok przed nami  :big tongue: .

----------


## gust

Niestety nie mogliśmy zwolnić tempa bo wiązary trzeba pokryć do 2 tyg od zamontowania żeby nie stracić gwarancji. Z folią podobnie. Nie może być narażona na warunki atmosferyczne żeby nie straciła właściwości. Także trzeba było się sprężyć a i tak jeszcze obróbek i daszka wejściowego nie zdążyliśmy. 
Nie bój się dogonicie nas. Odłożona kaska się skończyła tak więc teraz tylko drobne roboty przed nami. A na wiosnę trzeba będzie dalej ruszyć. :wink:

----------


## adam5891

Z tym dogonieniem to żartowałem. Ja Wam bardzo kibicuję i chętnie podpatruje co tam u Was się dzieje. No my też tylko dach z deskowaniem i papą w tym roku i na tym koniec.

----------


## adam5891

Na budowie na razie przestój i tak do 8 września, kiedy to zaczną montować więźbę. Ale w końcu dostałem zdjęcia (jako takie) ze ściankami działowymi i słupami przed wejściem do domu.









I czekamy na wrzesień  :smile:

----------


## adam5891

*Ściany i wieniec - zestawienie materiałów.
*
1. Solbet 600 24cm - 864szt. (18 palet)
2. Solbet 600 12 cm - 864szt. (9 palet)
3. Zaprawa biała - 50 worków
4. Nadproże Ytong (niestety Solbetu nie dojechały) 
     a) 1x 150cm
     b) 1x 200cm
5. Folia PCV gr. 1mm, szer. 50cm dł. 30m - 2 rolki
6. Płyta OSB 18mm cięta na wymiar (szalunek wieńca) 23szt.
7. Pręty gwintowane 10mm - 48 szt. (szalunek wieńca)
8. Nakrętki 2,7kg
9. Podkładki 2,5kg
10. Rury PP do przeprowadzenia szpilek w wieńcu 14szt.
11. Wkręty do drewna 7cm około 4kg
12. Beton towarowy B25 6m3
13. Nadproża strunobetonowe 12x12x120 7szt.
14. Folia PCV 1mm szer. 30cmx dł. 30m 2 sztuki
15. Klinkier na słupy 160szt.
16. Zaprawa do klinkieru 7 worków
17. Cement 4 worki
18. Wapno 1 worek

----------


## viorelka

Widze,że idziecie jak burza......słupki ciekawie wyglądają (wydaje mi się ,ze nasze są o połowe grubsze )Jestem zadowolona że zdecydowaliśmy się je zrobić z klinkieru wygladaja na stabilne.Jesteś przed montażem więźby ,lepiej bądź na budowie........ja jak moją zobaczyłam  na fotkach okropnie się przeraziłam  :eek:  Wyglada jak by była zrobiona z samych listewek i baaaaardzo niestabilna (od samego początku stawiania Szpaka nie ma nas na budowie :/ ) Pozdrawiam i czekam na następne fotki.
Może Gust się nie obrazi ,ale gonimy go ,gonimy  :wink:

----------


## adam5891

Hej viorelka. Dzięki za odwiedziny. No pewnie ty masz grubsze słupy bo masz takie murowane na 1,5 cegły. My mamy takie na cegłę, bo nie chcieliśmy, żeby były za potężne w stosunku do daszku. Co do więźby to mnie niestety nie będzie przy jej montażu, bo już nie mam urlopu ale za to inwestorka będzie i będzie zdawała mi relację. Poza tym przy odbiorze, będzie wujek, kolega (który jest dekarzem) no i kierownik budowy. Mam nadzieję, że będzie ok. Bez żadnych niespodzianek.

----------


## gust

Super. Ciekawa jestem Twojej więźby także czekam do września.
Ps. Czy otwory na okna zostawiasz takie wysokie czy wstawiasz tam jeszcze jakiś suporex ?

----------


## adam5891

Hej Gust. Sam jestem ciekawy  :tongue:  Okna będą (podobno już są) podmurowane jeszcze solbetem 12cm. Tak więc otwór będzie na wysokości ok 84cm od gotowej podłogi plus parapet. Otwór na okno i roletę około 180cm.

----------


## gust

84cm? hmm wiesz że w kuchni wyjdzie Ci parapet równo z blatem kuchennym albo i nawet ciut poniżej w takim wypadku? :smile: 
My mocno zastanawialiśmy się nad tym jak tu zrobić żeby podwyższyć właśnie te parapety  :smile:  Obecnie wychodzi u nas 90 cm. I mocno zastanawiam się czy nie dać trochę niższych okien i podmurować jeszcze szóstką. 
Pozdrawiam!

----------


## adam5891

+/- 84 cm plus 5 cm parapet (przynajmniej tak jest w projekcie) i wyjdzie 90cm. Napisałem, że 84 ale liczyłem to od gotowej podłogi (nie wliczałem pierwszej warstwy bloczków, a one leżą jeszcze na zaprawie grubości 1,5-2,5cm) Teraz mamy w domu blaty na 90cm i jest ok. W kuchni zrobimy tak, że parapetem będzie blat tak jak u Artixa.  W projekcie otwór na okno z roletą ma mieć 175cm u mnie jest 180 więc jest jeszcze trochę luzu. Albo zrobię tak jak ma mój brat, zmniejszyć okno tylko w kuchni, żeby podnieść parapet wyżej. Pożyjemy zobaczymy. Z oknami i tak będę czekał do przyszłego roku, więc mam jeszcze trochę czasu, żeby się nad tym zastanowić. I w sumie jakoś bardzo mnie to nie stresuje jak na razie.
Bardziej stresuje mnie następny etap po oknach, czyli rozplanowanie elektryki. W sumie z włącznikami nie ma większego problemu, ale gdzie i w jakiej ilości umieścić gniazdka i oświetlenie.

----------


## artix1

Zmierzyłem przed chwilą wysokość blatu w naszej kuchni. Góra jest na wysokości 88cm, bez blatu 84cm czyli dół otworu okiennego był na wys. +-83cm od gotowej podłogi. Żona mówi, że ta wysokość jest dla niej ok chociaż nie jest postury koszykarki  :smile:

----------


## gust

Czekam na Twoją więźbę z niecierpliwością  :wink:  Jak tam kontrola nad budową?  :wink:  pozdrawiam

----------


## adam5891

Ja też  :big tongue: . Dzisiaj dzwonili z firmy i od wtorku rana wchodzą. Mnie niestety nie będzie na miejscu ale inwestorka leci na urlop więc mam nadzieję, że przynajmniej fotki będę miał na bieżąco. To i jakaś kontrola niby będzie. Jak już będą fotki to na pewno się pochwalę. Pozdrawiam

----------


## adam5891

No dobra to sprawa wygląda następująco. Żeby było ładnie i chronologicznie to najpierw fotki ścian po rozszałowaniu wieńców i ścianki działowe.











No i środek. Nie wiem jak to było u Was ale inwestorkę wielkość sypialni przeraża (ja ich jeszcze nie widziałem na żywo po wymurowaniu ścian działowych). W sumie sprawdzaliśmy te pomieszczenia porównując je do sypialni w domu, który teraz wynajmujemy ale mówi że są małe. Może nie będzie tak źle  :big tongue: 

Pierwsza sypialnia po prawej od wejścia do domu. Zdjęcie robione przez okno z zewnątrz domu:


Druga sypialnia, teoretycznie ta największa (która sąsiaduje z większą łazienką):


Trzecia sypialnia, ta najmniejsza, sąsiadująca z salonem:


Większa łazienka:


Mniejsza łazienka:


Widok z salonu na korytarz:


Kuchnia:


Salon:




Jutro relacja z montażu dachu.

----------


## adam5891

No i montaż dachu. Ekipa wpadła we wtorek (09.09) z samego rana, przyjechała więźba i zaczęli montaż. 







A tak wyglądało to po pierwszym dniu montażu:

----------


## adam5891

Drugi dzień trochę mniej efektowny, przynajmniej tak mi się wydaje, bo zamontowali tylko ściany szczytowe. Pewnie jeszcze coś tam montowali ale pewny nie jestem. Niestety nie było mnie na miejscu podczas montażu dachu.











Tak wyglądało to w czwartek (zdjęcia robione w piątek rano przed przyjazdem ekipy.







A tak było w piątek wieczorem:







No i Panowie zakończyli prace w sobotę popołudniu:







Ogólnie z firmy, w której zamówiłem wiązary wraz z obiciem płytami MFP i położeniem papy jestem zadowolony. Jeszcze kierownik budowy musi odebrać cała pracę, ale jeśli chodzi o kontakt od prośby o wycenę całej usługi do montażu wszystko było ok. Panowie, którzy montowali dach powiedzieli, że zarówno dom (moja robota  :big grin: ) jak i więźba są równe więc bez przeszkód można kłaść dachówkę (to jednak musi poczekać do przyszłego roku). 
Tak więc SSO uważam w sumie za zakończony. Muszę jeszcze poprosić wujka o zabezpieczenie otworów okiennych przed deszczem i zimą i tak to sobie przezimuje do przyszłego roku. 
Muszę, jeszcze pochwalić Panów od kanalizacji (poza rurą doprowadzająca powietrze do kominka, która sam przesuwałem, i rura odpływową z kuchni która mogła być wpuszczona bardziej w budynek) wszystkie odpływy znalazły się w odpowiednich miejscach i po wymurowaniu ścianek nie było żadnych niespodzianek typu odpływ z wanny w sypialni.

----------


## gust

No widzę kolejny etap zakończony. WIęźba jest dach jest to czekasz teraz zapewne na wiosnę i kolejne etapy  :smile:   Powodzenia. ! :big grin:

----------


## adam5891

Hej Gust. No jeszcze muszę kogoś nakłonić do zabezpieczenia okien przed zimą i czekamy na wiosnę. Szukam tak pomalutku kogoś do wykonania elektryki. Postanowiliśmy z inwestorką, że na razie nie wstawiamy okien tylko lecimy na razie z elektryką, tynkami i zobaczymy na co tam jeszcze kasy wystarczy.

----------


## gust

Też właśnie zastanawialiśmy się co dalej na wiosnę. I powiem szczerze że 1 myśl jaka nam przyszła to instalacje począwszy od rurek co i wody a potem elektryka. Postanowiliśmy jednak ze najpierw do końca ogrodzimy działkę a potem wstawimy  okna. 
Nie wiem jak Wasza okolica ale nasza obfituje w różne nieprzewidziane okoliczności typu "pożyczanie" materiałów z budowy. Nam w prawdzie nie zdarzyło się to jeszcze ale strzeżonego .... Po co niby komuś trochę kabla i rurek. Ojj zdziwił byś się hahaha.  
Pozdrawiam i powodzenia w kolejnych etapach !  :big grin:

----------


## adam5891

My też intensywnie myślimy co dalej. Niby logiczne by było, żeby zamontować okna a następnie robić instalacje ale ... no właśnie nasza budowa jest na uboczu i w perspektywie mieszkania tam jest super ale w czasie budowy strach, że coś może zmienić właściciela. Na razie nic z budowy nie zginęło (ale nie było też co kraść) ale nasłuchałem się od ludzi z wioski co komu zginęło i sam nie wiem czy zacząć robić instalacje i w razie "odwiedzin" stracić parę set złotych  za kable czy tam rurki czy zainwestować w okna i w razie czego stracić parę tysięcy złoty (tak okna też kradną z tego co słyszałem). Jak na razie zdecydowani jesteśmy na instalacje elektryczną i tynki. Poza tym musimy zacząć załatwiać podciągnięcie prądu do działki. No ale to dopiero w maju kiedy będę na urlopie w PL.

----------


## Przemek Kardyś

A po kiego ta papa?

----------


## adam5891

Hej Przemek. Sorry, że dopiero teraz ale czekałem na podpięcie neta. Po co papa? W projekcie mieliśmy wiązary, pełne deskowanie, papę i na to dachówka. KB powiedziałe, że równie dobrze możemy nie deskować tylko położyć folię i pokryć dach dachówką ale powiedział również, że deskowanie usztywni dach. Znajomy z kolei, który robi dachy powiedział, że może lepiej dołożyć trochę, odeskować, pokryć papą ponieważ przy mocnym wietrze pod dachówkę lubi podwiać wodę lub śnieg i zawsze to jakieś dodatkowe zabezpieczenie. Po drugie już było trochę krucho z kasą a chciałem zabezpieczyć dom przed zimą.

----------


## jerzyka51

Witam 
Pozdrawiam tych co budują 'Szpaka"i tych co myślą o tym projekcie.Ja również buduje dom według tego projektu.Mocno go zmieniłem .Najważniejsza rzecz to przedłużyłem go o 1,12 m, co pozwoliło na znaczne powiększenie sypialni i dużej łazienki Mam również zwiększony kąt dachu .Pozwoli mi to umieścić na strychu bufory ciepła, odkurzacz centralny ,rekuperator, w pomieszczeniu zrobionym z styropianu. .Buduje go według koncepcji kszhu czyli z ociepleniem od wewnątrz.Bez garażu ale z oranżerią 25 m2.
 Niestety ja dwa lata czekałem na warunki zabudowy i jestem teraz na etapie wożenia pospólki .
 Będę podpatrywał jak idzie Twoja budowa ,może coś podpatrzę i jeszcze zmienie w swoim domu.
 Miłego dnia J.Korona

----------


## adam5891

Witam. 
Fajnie, że się odezwałeś. Podpatruj do woli, ja do Twojego też będę zaglądał. Powodzenia.

----------


## gust

Witam, my zamierzamy teraz zrobić c.o. + hydraulike , w trakcie elektryke - kable będą puszczanę górą po stropie. A później za jednym zamachem tynki oraz wylewka.  :smile:  Jeśli ni uda się za jednym zamachem to najpierw tynki a potem wylewka.
A u Ciebie jak?

----------


## adam5891

Hej Gust. My będziemy rozpoczynać batalie z podciągnięciem prądu do działki. Jak czegoś się dowiem to napiszę. Problem polega na tym, że w warunkach przyłączenia prądu, które otrzymaliśmy jak staraliśmy się o warunki zabudowy napisali, że musze im wydzielić działkę (nie pamiętam jak dużą ale chyba 6mx7m), żeby mogli postawić sobie transformator. Ja nie widzę takiej możliwości z przodu domu. Z tyłu działki nie będzie im pasowało, ponieważ nie ma bezpośredniego dojazdu z drogi publicznej. A więc rozpoczynamy batalię z prądem. Sam jestem ciekawy co oni wymyślą.
Druga sprawa jaka mnie trzyma to jak teraz będę w maju w PL to musze rozejrzeć się po ubezpieczeniach szczególnie tych od kradzieży. Kradną tam u nas na potęgę, i nie chciałbym wstawić okien a za tydzień zamawiać następnych. Może odpuścimy sobie okna i zaczniemy od prądu i tynków, a okna zostawimy na później. Na pewno muszę wymurować komin ale tylko ponad wiązary, na razie nie będę dziurawił dachu i przygotować otwory okienne na montaż chociaż kiedy będą okna nie wiadomo.

----------


## gust

Wszystko w swoim czasie. Ciężej na pewno Ci ogarnąć pewne tematy jak nie jesteś na miejscu ale wszystko jest do zrobienia.
Ojjj kradną kradną.My ubezpieczać nie zamierzamy. Nie miał by jak ktoś podjechać nawet pod nasz dom bo z każdej strony sąsiad (wjeżdżamy przez działkę rodziców). Ale masz rację strzeżonego Pan Bóg strzeże  :smile: 
Ojoj z tym Twoim prądem to co oni nakombinować chcą?! Czy to tego transformatora oni mają zamiar potem podpinać kolejne osoby/działki??!! Hemm. Bo przecież tylko dla Ciebie raczej go nie postawią. Dziwne troche.
Nam na wiosnę postawili skrzynkę w ogrodzeniu. Transformator posawili jakies 2 lata temu , na polu sąsiada który wtedy dzielił ogromne pole na działki. Za pociągnięcie od transformatora zaplacić musieliśmy 1600zł. (jakieś 60-80m). Powodzenia w walce z zakładem energetycznym! Zawsze jest jakieś rozwiązanie...  :wink:

----------


## adam5891

No na to wygląda, że myślą przyszłościowo. My w sumie jesteśmy drugim domem w tej okolicy i chyba chcą u nas postawić transformator, żeby w przyszłości móc swobodnie podpinać kolejne domy i robić kasę. Zobaczymy jak się to dalej potoczy. Będę pisał jak wygląda walka z energetyką chociaż mam małą nadzieję, że może nie będzie tak źle. 
Wesołych Świąt.

----------


## grend

a odpisałeś już umowę na prąd ? JA czekałem za tym dobrodziejstwem prawie 11 miesięcy a nie musieli stawiać trafo... Teraz ciągniesz budowę na agregacie czy prąd od sąsiadów ?

----------


## adam5891

Nie podpisałem, bo jak dostałem pierwsze warunki zabudowy to była tam załączona umowa i chyba 2 m-ce czasu na podpisanie jej jak dobrze pamiętam. Teraz wysłałem wniosek o warunki przyłączy i pewnie przyjdą razem z umową. Jak dostane warunki to będę wiedział co i jak no chyba, że jest tu ktoś kto wie jak to dokładnie wygląda. Wiem, że prądu nie podłączą mi w ciągu miesiąca ani dwóch i nie liczę nawet na to, że sprawa zamknie się w tym roku chociaż fajnie by było. Budowę ciągnę na agregacie, bo do sąsiadów za daleko.

----------


## adam5891

Witam. W dzienniku nic się nie dzieje, bo i na budowie nic się nie dzieje. Jedynie wyjaśniła się kwestia w sprawie prądu. Otóż, nasze szczęście polega na tym, że do jednej z sąsiadujących działek (nie bezpośrednio z nami ale w nie wielkiel odległości) dociągnięto prąd. Byliśmy w maju w PL i dostaliśmy warunki przyłączy. Okazało się, że już nie chcą stawiać u nas transformatora tylko podłączą nas właśnie od skrzynki tego sąsiada. Podpisaliśmy umowę i odwieźliśmy do biura obsługi. 
Podczas urlopu rozejrzeliśmy się również za oknami. Wybór padł na kolor antracyt. Nie zamówiliśmy jeszcze ale jesteśmy pewni, że będą właśnie w tym kolorze. 
Robimy również projekt wnętrz. Jakoś nie umieliśmy sobie wyobrazić co gdzie postawić, i jak to dobrze połączyć w całość, a już tym bardziej jak rozplanować dobrze całą elektrykę. 


Na razie to tyle. W sierpniu następny urlop i muszę obrobić wnęki okienne, żeby na wiosnę były gotowe na montaż okien oraz wymurować w końcu komin. Żeby nie było, nie obijałem się na całym urlopie. Na początku, przez dwa dni pomagałem tacie przygotować szalunek ze styropianu pod jego płytę fundamentową. 
Pozdrawiam

----------


## gust

Hej co słychać , jak postępy??  :smile:  Pozdrawiam !

----------


## adam5891

Hej Gust.
A w sumie jakoś dużo w tym roku się nie dzieje. Byliśmy w sierpniu na urlopie i z najważniejszych rzeczy jakie się wydarzyły to to, ze w październiku lub listopadzie mamy już mieć skrzynkę z prądu przy działce. Tak, ze już na wiosnę, jak ruszymy dalej z budowa, nie będę musiał targać agregatu na budowę. Poza tym zrobiliśmy trochę porządku w środku, obrobiłem wnęki okienne i zagruntowałem, wymurowałem z wujkiem komin do połaci dachu. 
Plan na przyszłość taki, ze wczesna wiosna jak pogoda pozwoli kryjemy dach dachówka, robimy instalacje elektryczna, wstawiamy okna i robimy tynki. Co dalej zobaczymy jak będzie z kasa. 
Widzę, ze wasz domek poszedł do przodu i bardzo dobrze, przynajmniej jest kogo podglądać. 
Pozdrawiam.

----------


## gust

Ojj prąd rzecz najważniejsza. My w trakcie budowy ciagnelismy caly czas z pom. gospodarczego rodziców a zarazem i naszych sasiadów  :smile:  Wazne ze do przodu. My tez tak kroczek po kroczku cos robimy , chcialo by sie wiecej no ale kasa...
pozdrawiam i milego podgladania pozdr!

----------


## jerzyka51

Witam
Nie pisałem ,ale śledziłem postępy waszych prac. Ciesze się ,że uporaliście się z tym prądem i nie będą wam stawiać transformatora.Z nimi to zawsze ciężkie przeprawy ,Ja musiałem przestawić słup, który ,kiedyś postawili na środku działki.Utopione 10 tys zł.                                                                                                                 I ta praca daleko od domu ,to wszystko jest męczące ,ale damy radę.
 Miłego wieczoru J.Korona

----------


## JedrulaLSW

A wystarczyło przywalić w ten słup "autem" z oc poleciało by 10% zniżki a potem się dogadać by postawili nowy parę metrów dalej..

----------


## adam5891

Witam jerzyka51, za bardzo w tym roku nie ma co obserwować bo nic się nie dzieje. Ale fajnie, że zaglądasz. Od marca pewnie coś się ruszy o ile pogoda pozwoli to i w dzienniku zrobi się trochę ciekawiej. Ja do Ciebie też zaglądam. Pozdrawiam

----------


## jerzyka51

Witam 
Nie bardzo by z ty słupem dało radę .Energetyka ,uważała ,że mi dostarcza prąd i jest wszystko w porządku ,jak chcę coś zmienić to na własny koszt. Ci poprzedni właściciele ,spółdzielnia ,dali sobie postawić taki słup i to ostatni w linii ,który musi być podwójny,nie można go zlikwidować ,musiałem przenieść na granicę działki.
 Ja chciałem jeszcze by mi postawili ścianki wewnętrzne i wylali trochę betonu na nich ,dokończyli murować oranżerie ,ale idzie to jak" krew z nosa"To tak jest, jak nie ma cię na budowie,W sobotę słyszę będzie robione ,przyjeżdżam za tydzień a tu nic.Chociaż tą oranżerie muszę mieć wymurowaną ,bo w styczniu w związku z małym zabiegiem ,będę 3-4 tygodnie  w domu i muszę w tym czasie dopilnować zrobienia całej jej konstrukcji ,by na wiosnę było można położyć dach.Bo następny dłuższy pobyt w domu to pażdziernik.
adam5891  jak się czyta dzienniki budów ,to zawsze ,czegoś można się dowiedzieć i na bieżąco ewentualnie coś u siebie poprawiać.

Miłego wieczoru J.Korona

----------


## jerzyka51

Witam ponownie 
Patrząc na twój projekt wnętrz, to chyba w szpakach ,każdy będzie miał podobnie .U mnie będzie trochę inaczej, dzięki temu że go trochę powiększyłem . W dużej sypialni będzie za łóżkiem garderoba ,w dużej łazience dojdzie bidet a w małej pisuar.  Zastanawiam się czy wannę, u mnie mała /bo jestem niski./nie obudować tak, by góra była równa z jej górną krawędzią ,a wchodziłoby się  po dwu schodkach .Miałbym w łazience jakby podłogę dwu poziomową.Moja łazienka jest dłuższa i niż w typowych szpakach  i tak myślę ,jakby to wyglądał.Marzy mi się taki starodawny ciężki stół na min 10 osób ..Zmniejszyłem trochę kuchnie i dodałem spiżarkę .W ścianie spiżarki  planuje zamontować małą lodówkę ,piekarnik i mikrowele, Pralka będzie w pomieszczeniu gospodarczym ,tam już są dla niej doprowadzone wszystkie przyłącza. Salon jak u Was, tylko bez telewizora ale z widokiem na oranżerie  i z większym stołem Zamiast kominka ,który będzie w oranżerii chcę taką starodawną komodę.Ale to na razie wszystko przymiarki ,trzeba skończyć budowę.
Miłego wieczoru J.Korona

----------


## adam5891

Witam. Na budowie jak narazie cisza ale już nie długo sie to zmieni  :big grin:  :big grin:  :big grin: . Właśnie rozmawiałem z Panem z Enea i do 18 marca mamy mieć skrzynkę, więc sprawa prądu w sumie chyba skończona jeśli chodzi o podłaczenie do sieci. 
Pod koniec lutego lecę na tydzień do PL i w planach:
- wyciągnięcie komina ponad połać dachu i wykończenie go klinkierem,
 - jest zamówienie okien: wybór padł na MS Okna MS Evolution 82 w kolorze antracyt ale więcej napiszę jak już zamówię okna, bo oferty mam z maja zeszłego roku i jeszcze poproszę o wycene na dzień dzisiejszy,
- zamówienie dachówki i skończenie dachu, tutaj wybór padł na betonową dachówkę Braas bałtycką, grafitową z powłoką cisar
- umówienie się z elektrykiem na wykonanie instalacji wewnętrznej
- znalezienie jakiejś porządnej ekipy do wykonania tynków wewnętrznych
Mam nadzieję, że wszystko uda się fajnie zgrać i do połowy maja wszystkie 5 punktów zostanie odhaczone. 
Jeśli ktoś tutaj zagląda z okolic Poznania to może podrzuci, który z salonów MS Okna w Poznaniu ma sprawdzoną ekipę do montażu okien.

----------


## adam5891

Wysłałem projekt dachu do hurtowni, żeby wycenili mi dachówkę cementową braas bałtycka, grafitową z powłoką cisar. Dostałem wycenę na 10400 zł ale dołączyli również wycenę na dachówke euronit profil s i ta wyszła w cenie 7800 zł. Z tego co czytałem w internecie w sumie jakościowo chyba nie odbiega od braas`a ale oglądałem na necie kolorystyke euronitu i duratop profil s występuje w kolorze antracyt i głęboka czerń a standard profil s występuje w kolorze grafitowym. I tutaj dylemat cena kusząca tego euronitu ale ciekaw jestem jak ten antracyt wygląda na żywo, bo ta głęboka czerń chyba za ciemna by była. Dobrze, że za 2 tyg lecę do PL to chyba będzie trzeba poczekać i ocenić to na żywo. Tak to jest jak się buduje na odległość.

----------


## [email protected]

popytaj jeszcze o bendersa, to bardzo dobra jakościowo i cenowo dachówka cementowa, mam grafit i wyglada wysmienicie

----------


## adam5891

Dzięki santosz za podpowiedz wyślę @ z zapytaniem. A jak już tu zaglądnałeś to może podzielisz się jak sprawuje sie Twoja PC i czy jesteś zadowolony z wyboru.

----------


## artix1

Dawno nie zaglądałem do samorobów, budowlanka mnie zmęczyła niemiłosiernie, ale już powoli się ogarniam  :smile: . Gdzieś mi umknął Twój DB, muszę zrobić przegląd od samego początku i sprawdzić co i jak. Oby do wiosny  :smile:

----------


## adam5891

Witam po dłuższej przerwie. Trochę dziennik opóźniony w stosunku do prac na budowie, ale po pierwsze brak czasu, po drugie brak zdjęć, a po trzecie problemy z komputerem.
W połowie lutego w końcu doprowadzili nam prąd do działki  :big grin:  



Wysłałem już wnioski o podpisanie umowy kompleksowej więc mam nadzieję, że już nie długo założą nam licznik i nastanie światłość. Najważniejsze, że nie będę musiał już targać tego cholernego agregatu na budowę.
W lutym byłem w Polsce i działaliśmy z kominem. Pustak betonowy na komin fi 200, wykończenie komina klinkier tybet cieniowany, wkład kominowy będzie stalowy.
Kilka fotek:









A tutaj widok z dachu  :smile:

----------


## adam5891

W trakcie urlopu w lutym znalazłem ekipę do położenia dachówki, zamówiłem okna oraz tylne drzwi wejściowe do kotłowni (tutaj wybór padł na firme MS), dogadałem się z elektrykiem, oraz znalazłem ekipę od tynków. 
Jeśli chodzi o dachówkę to tak jak pisałem wcześniej wybór padł na bałtycką Braas`a w kolorze grafit z powłoka Cisar. Panowie zaczęli prace w środę po Wielkanocy i nie mam za dużo zdjęć więc wrzucę to co mi wysłali.

----------


## adam5891

No i czas na najświeższe informacje. W czwartek telefon, od Pana od okien czy jest możliwość montażu w piątek i tak oto od piątku mamy okna. Zdjęcia nie są może jakieś super wykonane ale są  :smile:  Lepsze będą dopiero w maju. 
Okna to MSline profil 6 komorowy, 3 uszczelki, listwa prosta, kolor dwustronny antracyt, pakiet 3 szybowy.
Rolety Termo-prestige TP1000, kolor antracyt z napędem elektrycznym.











Narazie to tyle.

----------


## adam5891

No i tak czas mija nie ubłagalnie, a na budowie dalej walczą Panowie od dachówki. W sumie już są na budowie prawie dwa tygodnie, i jak na razie mamy ołatowany dach domu (garaż nie ruszony) i przykręcone rynny z jednej strony. Były by z drugiej ale wystąpił taki o to zonk, że Pan zamówił mi rynny ocynk w kolorze srebrnym i jakoś nikomu nie przyszło do głowy, że ni w ząb one nie pasują do niczego. Cała historia wyglądała tak, że prosiłem teściową o zdjęcia co oni tam już ciekawego zdziałali. No ale jakoś nie umiałem się doczekać, bo wg teściowej tam jeszcze nic nie widać. No i w środę wieczorem dostałem. Uradowany otwieram smsa i ...aż mnie zatkało...stan przedzawałowy.





 

Z rana szybki telefon do majstra no i wyjaśnienie sprawy. Decyzja ściągamy to coś z dachu i zamieniamy na grafitowe. Na szczęście, nie zużyte elementy udało się wymienić. Okazało się, że po naszym dachu Panowie mają wymieniać rynny w domu teściów więc haki i te elementy, których nie udało się oddać użyją u teściów. A tutaj już fotki z prawidłowym kolorem.





Zobaczymy jak to dalej pójdzie  :wink:

----------


## adam5891

No i w końcu coś widać na dachu. Podobno od frontu taki sam postęp, ale niestety nie ma zdjęcia. Panowie powiedzieli, że z garażem uwiną się w dwa dni. Zobaczymy  :wink:

----------


## gust

Pięknie, widac postępy ! Jest dach są okna i dom od razu nabiera kształtów.

----------


## adam5891

No dokładnie. Jeszcze drzwi wejściowe, brama i już będzie całkiem cacy. Widziałem, że u Ciebie to już wykończeniówka w środku pełną parą.

----------


## gust

Czy ja wiem czy pełną parą. W 100%tach wykorzystujemy wolny czas żeby coś robić w domu. Tylko wolnego czasu mało. Weekend szybko mija i trzeba wracać do codzienności. Czekam na dalsze zdjecia. Kiedy zawitasz w pl?

----------


## adam5891

Wy przynajmniej macie weekend, żeby coś pogrzebać przy domku. Ja tylko tyle co wolne dlatego chociaż chęci są, żeby dużo rzeczy zrobić samemu, będę musiał niestety brać ekipy. W takim tempie życia by mi brakło, żeby go skończyć. Chciałbym jeszcze samemu zrobić ocieplenie zewnętrzne i ocieplenie stropu może z sufitami zobaczymy. W piątek wyjeżdżam i od soboty będę przez 2 tyg w PL. W końcu zobaczę co tam zmajstrowali na żywo  :big grin:  :big grin:

----------


## gust

Noo to w końcu dopilnujesz wszystkiego po swojemu  :smile: 
Powodzenia bede podgladać.

----------


## adam5891

Po długiej ciszy w końcu trzeba ogarnąć trochę dziennik. Na początek dom ze skończonym dachem  :smile: 







Podsumowanie dachu, jeśli ktoś byłby zainteresowany to podaję ilość dachówki:
1. Dachówka podstawowa 2200szt. trochę zostało 
2. Gąsiory 50szt.
3. Dachówka skrajna lewa/prawa po 65szt.
Cały materiał na pokrycie dachu kosztował : 16800zł wraz z rynnami i boazerią.

----------


## adam5891

Zrobiliśmy także instalację elektryczną oraz tynki. Instalacja jak to instalacja zbyt dużo o niej nie powiem, bo się na tym nie znam. Za to założyli nam licznik w końcu  :big grin:  :big grin: . Elektryk musi jeszcze skończyć rozdzielnię i zrobić alarm. 
No i tynki. Tynki robiliśmy gipsowe. Tynków wyszło 370m2.

----------


## adam5891

Plan na ten rok był żeby zrobić ogrzewanie, wylewki, sufity, zabudowę z płyt gk oraz ocieplenie. No ale niestety nie dostaliśmy kredytu ze względu na nowe przepisy dotyczące gruntów rolnych. Bank nie może wpisać hipoteki na nieruchomość przewyższającą wartość nieruchomości na dzień dzisiejszy. Tak, więc w tym roku chyba zamówię jeszcze bramę garażową, drzwi wejściowe i za 4 tygodnie jedziemy do PL więc zrobimy ocieplenie.
Może ktoś z was używał do klejenia styropianu piany i może się podzielić, która wychodzi dobrze cenowo i jest w miarę wydajna. Czytałem na necie opinie, że piana Tytanu jest mało wydajna i do tego droga. Dlaczego piana. Wydaję mi się, że lepiej będzie się trzymał styropian na ścianach szczytowych, które są wykonane z płyty jeśli przykleję je za pomocą piany niż zaprawą z worka do klejenia styropianu. . Do tego kołki i powinno być ok.

----------


## kanwalec

Przyznam szczerze, że podziwiam. Bardzo piękny domek  :smile:  liczę na więcej zdjeć.
Pozdrawiam

----------


## adam5891

Kanwalec dzięki. Zdjęcia będą na pewno. Następne na początku września z naszej walki z ociepleniem. Mam nadzieję, że pogoda dopisze i wszystko pójdzie tak jak trzeba. Pozdrawiam

----------


## gust

Jeśli chodzi o klejenie na pianę to nam sprawdziło się to w 100%. Kleiliśmy na klej firmy RAWLPLUG. P.S. zrezygnowaliśmy z kołków  :smile:

----------


## adam5891

Hej!!! Trochę późn, ale są kolejne fotki. W połowie sierpnia pojechaliśmy do PL i wzięliśmy się za ocieplenie domu. Na dom kleiliśmy styropian grafitowy gr. 20cm, a na garaż gr. 10cm firmy styropoz. Wspieramy Polskie produkty  :big tongue: . Styropian kleiliśmy na zaprawę klejową do styropiany firmy kreisel. Styropianu gr. 20cm poszło nam 21m3, a 10 mieliśmy zamówione 7m3 ponieważ muszę jeszcze ocieplić ścianę w garażu. Zamontowali nam również bramę garażową firmy Hormann. No, ale najlepiej oddają to fotki.

Tutaj staw obok działki.



No a tutaj już jedziemy z robotą.

----------


## adam5891

No i zaciąganie siatki zbrojącej klejem. Straszna robota szczególnie gdy klej zasycha, bo na dworze prawie +30. Niestety nie zdążyliśmy zazbroić wszystkich ścian podczas urlopu i wujek kończył sam. 

Ściana zaciągana na raz, drugi raz zrobimy to na wiosnę powinna wyglądać lepiej.

----------


## adam5891

A tutaj już dzieło wujka no i dlatego fotki nie najlepszej jakości. 







No i to tyle na ten rok. Robimy teraz OZC i mam nadzieję, że od marca ruszamy dalej.

----------


## aiki

nie ma zdj tylko zakazy wjazdu

----------


## adam5891

ciekawe na kompie wyświetlają mi się zdjęcia, ale sprawdzałem na tablecie i rzeczywiście są "zakazy wjazdu", cholera wie dlaczego...

----------


## e_gregor

A gdzie wrzuciłeś fotki? Wygląda tak jakbyś linkował do strony na której fotki sa dostępne po Twoim zalogowaniu a nie dla wszystkich. Ja używam imgura do hostingu zdjęć i daje radę.

----------


## adam5891

zdjęcia wrzuciłem na zdjęcia google, wcześniej korzystałem z picasa web ale tam już niestety nie można. Dobra na weekendzie spróbuję wrzucić fotki na tego imgura i wtedy dodam je na nowo. W tygodniu raczej nie dam rady.

----------


## adam5891

Witam wszystkich! O ile jeszcze ktoś tu zagląda. Zdjęcia poprawione i powinny wyświetlać się teraz prawidłowo. Trochę to trwało, ale niestety brak czasu. Wesołych Świąt wszystkim śledzącym i forumowiczom oraz Wszystkiego Dobrego w Nowym 2017 roku.

----------


## jerzyka51

Witam 
Ja również życzę Wam wszystkiego najlepszego w tym roku.
Sledze kilka dzienników, które wydają mi się ciekawe i oczywiście czytam wszystkie ze "szpakami".
Postępy prac nie są zadowalające ,również u mnie ,ale jak się pracuje daleko i w domu jest się  gościem to tak jest. Najważniejsze ,że jednak pomału idziemy do przodu. 
 Miłego dnia J.Korona

----------


## adam5891

Witam, wiosna nadeszła to i na budowie w końcu się ruszyło. Tydzień pracowitego urlopu za nami ale są efekty.
Wywierciliśmy studnię. 





Została wykonana instalacja wod-kan, instalacja ogrzewania podłogowego.

----------


## adam5891

No i rekuperacja:











To by było na tyle na dzień dzisiejszy. Jutro Panowie wykonają posadzki. W całym domu anhydryt, a w garażu wylewka cementowa. Po świętach pomiar drzwi wejściowych. I tak pomału do przodu.

----------


## Gargi12

> No i rekuperacja:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Jaki styropian dałeś i ile jeśli można? Pozdrawiam

----------


## adam5891

Hej Gargi12. Styropian to EPS100, grubość 18cm (w warstwach 10 i 8cm).

----------


## adam5891

Mamy pytanie. W zeszłym roku ocieplaliśmy ściany zewnętrzne. Nie daliśmy listw startowych ponieważ myślałem, że styropian z ocieplenia ścian oprze się na styropianie z ocieplenia płyty fundamentowej. No i w sumie wszystko było by ok tylko pojawił się problem, którego nie przewidziałem a w sumie nawet nie myślałem, że takie coś może się wydarzyć. Otóż, mysz lub myszy wygryzły dziurę w spodzie styropianu i dotarły aż do wieńca. Teraz już wiem, że brak listwy startowej to poważny błąd, ale może ktoś podpowie jak zabezpieczyć ten styropian od spodu żeby to więcej się nie powtórzyło?

A tak poza tym to pomału działamy, na budowie. Posadzki zrobione, teraz czas na sufity i ocieplenie poddasza.

----------


## adam5891

No to jedziemy dalej z tematem budowy. 
Jeśli chodzi o nieszczęsne myszy to kupiłem siatkę ocynkowaną o małym oczku, odgarnąłem ziemię z opaski i wtopiłem siatkę od spodu styropianu wywinąłem ją na ocieplenie płyty i na opaskę. Następnym razem jak będę na urlopie zasypię ją jakimś żwirem. Mam nadzieję, że to pomoże. 





Jeśli chodzi o ocieplenie to obrobiliśmy bramę garażową.



Jak widać na zdjęciach mamy zamontowane również drzwi wejściowe i w planach było również skończenie ocieplenia w okół drzwi. Niestety sprawa się skomplikowała. Drzwi firmy KMT 75 z dostawką. Wszystko pięknie ładnie. Drzwi zamontowane tylko niestety wystąpił problem i musieliśmy reklamować drzwi. Otóż skrzydło drzwi jest o około 1 cm za krótkie w stosunku do ościeżnicy. Przyjechała ekipa sprawdziła no i przyznała mi rację. Nie powiem, że cała sytuacja trochę mnie zestresowała, ale ekipa montująca drzwi powiedziała, że mam się nie denerwować, złożyć reklamację i na pewno sprawa zostanie pozytywnie rozwiązana. W poniedziałek przyjeżdżają z KMT na oględziny. Zobaczymy.

----------


## adam5891

Poza drzwiami zamontowali nam również kominek. Wkład firmy Arysto w wersji slim. 







Na dzień dzisiejszy są zamontowane już kratki oraz kamień w okół wkładu. Niestety zdjęć nie posiadam.

----------


## adam5891

No i najważniejsze. Mamy w domu ciepło (nie tylko dlatego, że jest lato), ciepłą wodę i świeże powietrze. Jeśli ktoś czytał dziennik od początku to wie, że najpierw myślałem o Gruntowej Pompie Ciepła, później był pomysł na powietrzną a skończyło się na czymś takim:



Bufor ok. 1000 l z zamontowanymi dwoma grzałkami o mocy 12kW, jedna na środku a druga na dole zbiornika. W okresie zimowym grzejemy dolną grzałką cały zbiornik w taniej taryfie i tak mamy co i cwu. W okresie letnim przełączamy na grzałkę zamontowaną w połowie zbiornika i grzejemy tylko połowę zbiornika by przygotować cwu. 





Mamy również zamontowany rekuperator z tym, że na razie nie jest uruchomiony. 





Jako, że dobre firmy należy polecać dalej instalację wod-kan, ogrzewania podłogowego (wraz z buforem) oraz rekuperacji wykonała firma Pana Andrzeja Sołtysa bardziej znanego tutaj na forum jako Asolt.

----------


## adam5891

Niestety nie z każdą ekipą jest tak różowo. Jak widać na zdjęciach jedna, która miała robić ocieplenie stropu oraz sufit podwieszany zaczęła pracę, ale jej nie skończyła. Robota miała być zrobiona najpierw do końca maja, później do końca czerwca ponieważ mieli jakieś obsuwy jeśli chodzi o terminy. Mieli pojawić się po Bożym Ciele i się nie pojawili więc skończyłem współpracę z nimi. Znalazłem nową ekipę a raczej znajomego i szwagra, którzy podjęli wyzwanie. Wiem, że chłopaki dobrze robią tylko niestety parę godzin dziennie po pracy i trochę im to zejdzie a czas goni. No ale zobaczymy. Jak bym wziął ich od początku to pewnie były by już sufity a tak lepiej przemilczeć temat.
Zamówiliśmy również płytki na cały dom wraz z wyposażeniem łazienek oraz zaczęliśmy się rozglądać za kuchnią.
No i jeszcze jedna sprawa. Mamy problem z wodą ze studni. Studnie wywiercili w marcu i było z nią wszystko ok. Po przyjeździe teraz w czerwcu i odkręceniu wody myślałem, że padnę. Woda jest czysta jeśli wleje się ją do butelki, ale strasznie śmierdzi. Zapach przypomina zgniłe jajka, siarkę żeby nie napisać, że śmierdzi jak z szamba. Z tego co czytałem na internecie może to być winna zbyt dużego stężenia żelaza i manganu w wodzie. Niestety teraz nie dałem rady, ale jak będę następnym razem muszę zrobić badania wody i zobaczymy jaka jest tego przyczyna i będziemy z tym coś robić.

----------


## marcko

> No i najważniejsze. Mamy w domu ciepło (nie tylko dlatego, że jest lato), ciepłą wodę i świeże powietrze. Jeśli ktoś czytał dziennik od początku to wie, że najpierw myślałem o Gruntowej Pompie Ciepła, później był pomysł na powietrzną a skończyło się na czymś takim:
> 
> 
> 
> Bufor ok. 1000 l z zamontowanymi dwoma grzałkami o mocy 12kW, jedna na środku a druga na dole zbiornika. W okresie zimowym grzejemy dolną grzałką cały zbiornik w taniej taryfie i tak mamy co i cwu. W okresie letnim przełączamy na grzałkę zamontowaną w połowie zbiornika i grzejemy tylko połowę zbiornika by przygotować cwu. 
> 
> 
> Mamy również zamontowany rekuperator z tym, że na razie nie jest uruchomiony. 
> 
> ...


Super rozwiązanie co do ogrzewania (tak mi się przynajmniej na razie wydaje). Będę śledził bo sam się skłaniam ku temu. Powiedz mi to tak docelowo, czy przejściowo do np PC w przyszłości?
Rekuperator będziesz jakoś zabudowywał/ocieplał jeszcze rozumiem?

nie mogę sobie pojąć jeszcze tego CWU w tym buforze. Rozumiem, że woda użytkowa krąży w całym obiegu ogrzewania podłogowego także? Bo szukam takiego rozwiązania i nie do końca to jasne mi jest

----------


## adam5891

> Super rozwiązanie co do ogrzewania (tak mi się przynajmniej na razie wydaje). Będę śledził bo sam się skłaniam ku temu. Powiedz mi to tak docelowo, czy przejściowo do np PC w przyszłości?
> Rekuperator będziesz jakoś zabudowywał/ocieplał jeszcze rozumiem?
> 
> nie mogę sobie pojąć jeszcze tego CWU w tym buforze. Rozumiem, że woda użytkowa krąży w całym obiegu ogrzewania podłogowego także? Bo szukam takiego rozwiązania i nie do końca to jasne mi jest


Rekuperator będzie obudowany i ocieplony dodatkowo wełną. Taki "domek dla niego zrobię". 
Jeśli chodzi o bufor to jest to już ogrzewanie docelowe. Z pompy ciepła zrezygnowałem, bo po obliczeniu OZC pompa po prostu się nie kalkulowała. Jeśli wszystko się sprawdzi z OZC to koszty ogrzewania (co i cwu) powinien wyjść na poziomie ok 4000zł/rok. Jak będzie zobaczymy. Pochwalę się w przyszłości.
W buforze jest wężownica od cwu. Woda przepływa przez wężownice i się ogrzewa od wody, która jest w buforze.

----------


## sebcioc55

> Z pompy ciepła zrezygnowałem, bo po obliczeniu OZC pompa po prostu się nie kalkulowała. Jeśli wszystko się sprawdzi z OZC to koszty ogrzewania (co i cwu) powinien wyjść na poziomie ok 4000zł/rok. Jak będzie zobaczymy. Pochwalę się w przyszłości.
> W buforze jest wężownica od cwu. Woda przepływa przez wężownice i się ogrzewa od wody, która jest w buforze.


4tys na rok to jakaś masakra w tej wielkości domu, nie wiem ile z tego przewidujesz na CWU., sorry ale jak to policzyłeś że CP się nie kalkulowała?  Polska PC i DZ poziome to max 30k, rocznie za CO i CWU to na pewno mniej niż 1000zł, wiec nie wiem... Może pokaż jak to liczyłeś, tak tylko z ciekawości, bo bufor już i tak stoi.

----------


## kamilb1987b

> 4tys na rok to jakaś masakra w tej wielkości domu, nie wiem ile z tego przewidujesz na CWU., sorry ale jak to policzyłeś że CP się nie kalkulowała?  Polska PC i DZ poziome to max 30k, rocznie za CO i CWU to na pewno mniej niż 1000zł, wiec nie wiem... Może pokaż jak to liczyłeś, tak tylko z ciekawości, bo bufor już i tak stoi.


Adam z tego co widziałem na początku dziennika to ma wjazd od południa więc od północy ma największe przeszklenia przez co największe straty. 
Sorry adam ale taki projekt z wjazdem od południa to wielkie nieporozumienie. Nie wiem czy świadomy wybór ale to już Twoja sprawa. U mnie na wsi jeden gościu też tak zrobił że część dzienną dał od północy ale temu bo się na tym nie znał i zaufał architektowi który mu nie doradził ze to jest bezsensu. Teraz by zrobił inaczej a tak to siedzi w salonie i słońca nie uraczy. Jedyny plus tego to taki że w lato ma chłodniej niż inni.

----------


## asolt

> 4tys na rok to jakaś masakra w tej wielkości domu, nie wiem ile z tego przewidujesz na CWU., sorry ale jak to policzyłeś że CP się nie kalkulowała?  Polska PC i DZ poziome to max 30k, rocznie za CO i CWU to na pewno mniej niż 1000zł, wiec nie wiem... Może pokaż jak to liczyłeś, tak tylko z ciekawości, bo bufor już i tak stoi.


Nie 4000 a 3500 zł, z tego 4000 kWh na cwu, 8200 kWh na co. Przy pompie p-w koszt ok 1750 zl, przy gruntowej ok 1350-1400 zł. Po zakonczeniu ocieplania powtórnie przelicze ozc i byc moze bedzie korekta w dół.

----------


## adam5891

> Adam z tego co widziałem na początku dziennika to ma wjazd od południa więc od północy ma największe przeszklenia przez co największe straty. 
> Sorry adam ale taki projekt z wjazdem od południa to wielkie nieporozumienie. Nie wiem czy świadomy wybór ale to już Twoja sprawa. U mnie na wsi jeden gościu też tak zrobił że część dzienną dał od północy ale temu bo się na tym nie znał i zaufał architektowi który mu nie doradził ze to jest bezsensu. Teraz by zrobił inaczej a tak to siedzi w salonie i słońca nie uraczy. Jedyny plus tego to taki że w lato ma chłodniej niż inni.


Wybór projektu był świadomy. Na początku szukałem projektu z wjazdem od południu i szczerze przyznam nie ma tego zbyt wiele. Postanowiliśmy, że zrobimy projekt indywidualny. Ze względu, że działka jest dość długa dom miał być cofnięty 20-30m w głąb działki.  Sprawa się rypła kiedy dostaliśmy warunki zabudowy z obowiązującą linią zabudowy 10m od granicy działki. Ze względu na to, że działka nie jest za szeroka nie chciałem robić tarasu od zachodu, więc postanowiliśmy zrobić tak jak zrobiliśmy.

----------


## adam5891

> 4tys na rok to jakaś masakra w tej wielkości domu, nie wiem ile z tego przewidujesz na CWU., sorry ale jak to policzyłeś że CP się nie kalkulowała?  Polska PC i DZ poziome to max 30k, rocznie za CO i CWU to na pewno mniej niż 1000zł, wiec nie wiem... Może pokaż jak to liczyłeś, tak tylko z ciekawości, bo bufor już i tak stoi.


Poziomy kolektor nie wchodził w grę. Na gruntową z pionowymi kolektorami najtańsza oferta 38 tys zł. Na powietrzną wraz z kotłownia 28 - 30 tys. zł. Nie wiem czy dobrze czy źle, ale ja to liczyłem w ten sposób nim zdecydowałem się na bufor i zadzwoniłem do asolta.
1. Pompa ciepła: 28000zł/20 lat=1400zł/rok + 1750zł/rok = 3150zł/rok koszt ogrzewania co i cwu oraz koszt zakupu PC rozłożony na 20 lat.
2. Bufor: 13000zł/20 lat=650zł/rok + 3500zł/rok = 4150 zł/rok koszt ogrzewania co i cwu oraz koszt zakupu buforu rozłożony na 20 lat 
Jak widzisz mnie wyszło tutaj tylko 1000 zł oszczędności gdybym zamontował PC w skali roku z tym, że ewentualne koszty naprawy pompy ciepła czy tam serwisu pewnie by zniwelowało tą różnicę. Albo i nie  :big tongue: . Takie było moje przemyślenie na ten temat. I dlatego decyzja, że bufor.

----------


## kamilb1987b

> Wybór projektu był świadomy. Na początku szukałem projektu z wjazdem od południu i szczerze przyznam nie ma tego zbyt wiele. Postanowiliśmy, że zrobimy projekt indywidualny. Ze względu, że działka jest dość długa dom miał być cofnięty 20-30m w głąb działki.  Sprawa się rypła kiedy dostaliśmy warunki zabudowy z obowiązującą linią zabudowy 10m od granicy działki. Ze względu na to, że działka nie jest za szeroka nie chciałem robić tarasu od zachodu, więc postanowiliśmy zrobić tak jak zrobiliśmy.


Faktycznie ciężko o taki rozsądny projekt ale coś by się znalazło. Zawsze to może być dom przewidziany z częścią dzienną od południa ale wejściem wschód-zachód bo wtedy domek się ustawi tak jak trzeba a garaż da z drugiej strony od północy. Rzuć okiem na to http://domplus.org.pl/183-2/ wiem że to domek duży ale chodzi mi mniej więcej o formę. Chodzi o to że da się coś wymyślić. Architektowi się pewnie nie chciało to Ci pościemniał że się nie da i żebyś wybrał bardziej typowy projekt, a to że bez słońca w części dziennej to już trudno "w końcu taką ma Pan działkę".

----------


## Gargi12

> No i najważniejsze. Mamy w domu ciepło (nie tylko dlatego, że jest lato), ciepłą wodę i świeże powietrze. Jeśli ktoś czytał dziennik od początku to wie, że najpierw myślałem o Gruntowej Pompie Ciepła, później był pomysł na powietrzną a skończyło się na czymś takim:
> 
> 
> 
> Bufor ok. 1000 l z zamontowanymi dwoma grzałkami o mocy 12kW, jedna na środku a druga na dole zbiornika. W okresie zimowym grzejemy dolną grzałką cały zbiornik w taniej taryfie i tak mamy co i cwu. W okresie letnim przełączamy na grzałkę zamontowaną w połowie zbiornika i grzejemy tylko połowę zbiornika by przygotować cwu. 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Niezła chałka a co to za rekupetator masz zamontowany?

----------


## asolt

> Niezła chałka a co to za rekupetator masz zamontowany?


Jan-Gaz 350, bufor 800l

----------


## Gargi12

> Jan-Gaz 350, bufor 800l


skoro już tu jesteś to ile sie przyjmuje do obliczeń ozc kwh/rok na cwu na osobę?

----------


## Gargi12

> Niezła chałka a co to za rekupetator masz zamontowany?


Niezła chatka a nie chałka miało być przejęzyczyłem się sorki

----------


## samorób-

ładne drzwi  :smile:  jak wymienią na dłuższe to będą jeszcze  ladniejsze  :smile:  

trochę rażą w oczy te kształtki ocynkowane przy buforze ....

----------


## asolt

> ładne drzwi  jak wymienią na dłuższe to będą jeszcze  ladniejsze  
> 
> trochę rażą w oczy te kształtki ocynkowane przy buforze ....


Czesc zwiazana z obwodem cwu jest mosiezna, czesc buforowa niekoniecznie, skoro bufor nie jest miedziany a normalny stalowy i zalany wodą destylowaną to koniecznosci stosowania kształtek mosieznych nie ma, mozna by zastosowac czarne ale i ocynk nie zaszkodzi., czasami jest konicznosc stosowania krocców to bez sensu byłoby mieszanie krocca ocynkowego z kształtka mosiezna.

----------


## sebcioc55

> Nie 4000 a 3500 zł, z tego 4000 kWh na cwu, 8200 kWh na co. Przy pompie p-w koszt ok 1750 zl, przy gruntowej ok 1350-1400 zł. Po zakonczeniu ocieplania powtórnie przelicze ozc i byc moze bedzie korekta w dół.


Nie żebym negował ideę bufora, ale coś mi tu nie gra. Instalację z polską PC o COP >4 miał zamontowaną ostatnio thoreg  tutaj pisał o cenie kompletna całość kosztowała go 30k, więc tak na szybko.
Koszt instalacji PC to 30k, więc ogrzewanie dla COP 4 i tylko II taryfie w przybliżeniu wychodzi 8200kWh/COP 4 * 0,30gr = 615 zł
Przygotowanie CWU dla załóżmy COP 3 i tylko drugiej taryfie w przybliżeniu wychodzi 4000kWh/COP 3 * 0,30 gr = 300 zł

Więc jeżeli była by to tylko druga taryfa to mamy przytaczane przeze mnie <1000zł rocznie za CO i CWU. Jeżeli nawet byśmy trochę wjechali w I taryfę to by to wyszło pewnie max 1200zł/ rok. To 3x taniej niż przy buforze. Nie wiem ile kosztowała cała instalacja bufora ale pewnie >5k, ale PC w rozsądnej cenie moim zdaniem by się bardziej opłacała w perspektywie dłuższego czasu.

----------


## asolt

> Nie żebym negował ideę bufora, ale coś mi tu nie gra. Instalację z polską PC o COP >4 miał zamontowaną ostatnio thoreg  tutaj pisał o cenie kompletna całość kosztowała go 30k, więc tak na szybko.
> Koszt instalacji PC to 30k, więc ogrzewanie dla COP 4 i tylko II taryfie w przybliżeniu wychodzi 8200kWh/COP 4 * 0,30gr = 615 zł
> Przygotowanie CWU dla załóżmy COP 3 i tylko drugiej taryfie w przybliżeniu wychodzi 4000kWh/COP 3 * 0,30 gr = 300 zł
> 
> Więc jeżeli była by to tylko druga taryfa to mamy przytaczane przeze mnie <1000zł rocznie za CO i CWU. Jeżeli nawet byśmy trochę wjechali w I taryfę to by to wyszło pewnie max 1200zł/ rok. To 3x taniej niż przy buforze. Nie wiem ile kosztowała cała instalacja bufora ale pewnie >5k, ale PC w rozsądnej cenie moim zdaniem by się bardziej opłacała w perspektywie dłuższego czasu.


Liczyłem dla propocji 80/20% dla II/I taryfy. Przyjmuję super rewelacyjne copy z pewną dozą nieufnosci gdyz sam montuje pompy i cyklicznie odczytuję zuzycia dla niektórych z nich. Mozna te proporcje kontestowac, wole jednak policzyc z niewielkim zapasem, widziałem tez proporcje 75/25. Poza tym w tym budynku są posadzki anhydrytowe o zmniejszonej akumulacji (grubosc 5 cm) przyjmowanie 100% w II taryfie przy małej akumulacji jest nierealne. Skoro juz tak zonglujesz cenami to wypadałoby czytac dokładniej autora dziennika który stwierdził kategorycznie ze nie ma mozliwosci wykonania DZ poziomego a na pompę z odwiertami dostał wycene 38000 zł. Przeliczył tez wszystkie opcje 
czyli czytamy dokładnie a pozniej komentujemy.

----------


## sebcioc55

Oczywiście czytałem dokładnie, to że DZ jest na nie też  :wink: , ale nie było napisane dlaczego, a z tego co pamiętam działka jest całkiem spora i niezabudowana, więc czemu nie? Jeszcze raz się powtórzę, nie jestem przeciwko buforowi bo sam kiedyś o tym myślałem. Oczywiście PC wyszła mnie drożej ale nie na tyle aby nie było po prostu taniej. Jedyny jaki JA WIDZĘ plus bufora w takim domu to to że jest bezgłośny, to niezaprzeczalna zaleta.

BTW: COPy 4 i 3 dla CO/CWU wydaje mi się że nie są jakieś rewelacyjne, a raczej standardowe dla pomp gruntowych.

----------


## asolt

> Jedyny jaki JA WIDZĘ plus bufora w takim domu to to że jest bezgłośny, to niezaprzeczalna zaleta.


Ja widzę inne, brak płatnych serwisów gwarancyjnych, w ogole brak jakichkolwiek serwisów, niski koszt częsci zamiennych, najdrozsza oprócz bufora i pompy ogiegowej kosztuje 220 zł, mozliwosc regulacji strefowej temperatury.

----------


## adam5891

> Oczywiście czytałem dokładnie, to że DZ jest na nie też , ale nie było napisane dlaczego, a z tego co pamiętam działka jest całkiem spora i niezabudowana, więc czemu nie?


sebcio55 działka jest spora na dzień dzisiejszy, ale będzie mniejsza ponieważ będzie dzielona na 3 działki. A tak z ciekawości to może orientujesz się jaką powierzchnię musiało by zająć DZ, żeby pokryć zapotrzebowanie mojego domu?

----------

